# xDuoo XD05 Balanced



## arrakian

Hello,
I just got an email from xDuooabout their XD05 Balanced DAC/Amp that I saw last year. It’s available now, but they are going on Holiday soon, so if you were waitin, don’t wait, or you’ll be waiting.😂

*“The traditional Chinese holiday Spring Festival is approaching and our company has planned a holiday time from Feb. 6 to Fe. 19, total 14 days.

If you would like to try XD05 Bal, please do it quickly.”

xDuoo XD05 Balanced*


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> Hello,
> I just got an email from xDuooabout their XD05 Balanced DAC/Amp that I saw last year. It’s available now, but they are going on Holiday soon, so if you were waitin, don’t wait, or you’ll be waiting.😂
> 
> *“The traditional Chinese holiday Spring Festival is approaching and our company has planned a holiday time from Feb. 6 to Fe. 19, total 14 days.
> ...


Can you confirm 1 or 2 years warranty? I'm keen.


----------



## slex

slex said:


> Can you confirm 1 or 2 years warranty? I'm keen.


ok I got it for 2 years warranty from my dealer, arriving next week.😊


----------



## slex

Anyone has or had experienced opamps rolling for any ESS9038Q2M dac amp before? The previous xDuoo XD05 plus version was using AKM dac.


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> Anyone has or had experienced opamps rolling for any ESS9038Q2M dac amp before? The previous xDuoo XD05 plus version was using AKM dac.


I have the Burston V5i in my XDO5 plus; I plan to use the same in the new Balanced version. They (v5i) have a nice warm sound that matched well with the previous model. I’m guessing they’ll do pretty good here. If they’ll fit, I might try the V6es, and use the XD05 Balanced topless.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> I have the Burston V5i in my XDO5 plus; I plan to use the same in the new Balanced version. They (v5i) have a nice warm sound that matched well with the previous model. I’m guessing they’ll do pretty good here. If they’ll fit, I might try the V6es, and use the XD05 Balanced topless.


V6es from burson? Are those too tall to fit into? 



Thought of ordering the HA8801 from Penon. I wonder it will fit into new XD05 Bal?


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> V6es from burson? Are those too tall to fit into?
> 
> Thought of ordering the HA8801 from Penon. I wonder it will fit into new XD05 Bal?


The top looks okay. If anything, the legs may need trimming. What is the web address for this?


----------



## JTTT

slex said:


> V6es from burson? Are those too tall to fit into?
> 
> Thought of ordering the HA8801 from Penon. I wonder it will fit into new XD05 Bal?



Very much like to know how this would make the sound.


----------



## redrol

I would have tried it if it had a  bass boost.. like the 05+   Nope.


----------



## arrakian

redrol said:


> I would have tried it if it had a  bass boost.. like the 05+   Nope.


The XD05 Plus, as well as the new Balanced have Bass Boost.


----------



## redrol

I dont think so.  Where is the button on the Bass Boost.


----------



## arrakian

redrol said:


> I dont think so.  Where is the button on the Bass Boost.


It’s on the front of both; labeled “Boost”.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> The top looks okay. If anything, the legs may need trimming. What is the web address for this?


https://penonaudio.com/trulis-ha8801ha8802.html


----------



## slex (Feb 12, 2021)

redrol said:


> I dont think so.  Where is the button on the Bass Boost.





Below OLED screen, the center one!



Above is the 7 filters description. I'm using filter 7 ( Brick Wall ). Same as the Quedelix 5K filter using ES9218 dac.


----------



## slex

JTTT said:


> Very much like to know how this would make the sound.


Me too!☺️. It does fit into XD-05 Basic from Penon website.


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> https://penonaudio.com/trulis-ha8801ha8802.html


Thank you.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> Thank you.


dun mention it, expecting Muse8920 and AD827AQ from mouser reaching tomolo. Will post impression against stock OPA1612.☺️


----------



## slex

I just use my old Shanling M5S from Line-Out to xDuoo Aux-In (3.5mm) Expecting some degration, there were none compared to LDAC bluetooth.


----------



## ball0n

Any impression yet?
Can you turn on/off the bluetooth?


----------



## slex (Feb 28, 2021)

ball0n said:


> Any impression yet?
> Can you turn on/off the bluetooth?


Bluetooth can be selected on input button on the side.



Just switch opamps to Muse8920, will let it run in.  Boost ON/ Normal Gain
edit-Muse 8920- Note weight thicker then stock. Well balanced and better coherency in soundfield.


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> Bluetooth can be selected on input button on the side.
> 
> Just switch opamps to Muse8920, will let it run in. Bass Boost ON/ Normal Gain
> edit-Muse 8920- Note weight thicker then stock. Well balanced and better coherency in soundfield.


Just got mine in today. Gonna charge it and let it run in a few days. Also, got to get some new op-amps.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> Just got mine in today. Gonna charge it and let it run in a few days. Also, got to get some new op-amps.


Great. As per advisement from xDuoo support, he advocate not to charge when  power is ON. 
I will be using this small red LPS for external power usage.


----------



## slex

JTTT said:


> Very much like to know how this would make the sound.


I will ordering this first , reviews are positive and affordable compare to Burson v5i .


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> Great. As per advisement from xDuoo support, he advocate not to charge when  power is ON.
> I will be using this small red LPS for external power usage.


If I understand, you will use this instead of the internal battery? Why?


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> I will ordering this first , reviews are positive and affordable compare to Burson v5i .


Where is the review for this Op Amp? What dies it sound like compared to the V5i-D?


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> If I understand, you will use this instead of the internal battery? Why?


Yes, for continuously unlimited power supply for desktop uses.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> Where is the review for this Op Amp? What dies it sound like compared to the V5i-D?


It's available in Aliexpress, type in key word " V4i-D" you should be able to find some buyer's inputs. I already have V5i-D , but prefer the burson V6 Vivid on my desktop amplifiers and dac.


----------



## JTTT

slex said:


> It's available in Aliexpress, type in key word " V4i-D" you should be able to find some buyer's inputs. I already have V5i-D , but prefer the burson V6 Vivid on my desktop amplifiers and dac.


Can you still close the “lid” with either V4i-D or V5i-D installed?


----------



## slex

JTTT said:


> Can you still close the “lid” with either V4i-D or V5i-D installed?


Just feedback one of the seller about the height limitation on xDuoo XD05 Bal.


----------



## arrakian

JTTT said:


> Can you still close the “lid” with either V4i-D or V5i-D installed?


I know the 5i will work on the Bal.


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> Yes, for continuously unlimited power supply for desktop uses.


Is this plugged into a wall, or does this have an internal battery?


----------



## slex (Feb 18, 2021)

arrakian said:


> I know the 5i will work on the Bal.


Great, the  V4i-D height ( fully inserted) is 12mm including the adapter according to seller. Burson V5i is 11mm.


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> Is this plugged into a wall, or does this have an internal battery?


It's a linear power supply, you got to plug it into the wall.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

slex said:


> It's a linear power supply, you got to plug it into the wall.



Where can I buy this?


----------



## slex

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Where can I buy this?


Aliexpress under


----------



## UltraHiDeaf

Hi!
i have xd05+ and like it very very very much as a yummy hifi sandwich with oneplus and hd6xx or K7xx. Also Grado finally sound great. A bit beefy, but i can have great sound walking around the house  or even as a desktop dac/amp.

however, there is quite a few small things i don't like on xd05+:
- usb cable. i had hard time to find replacement cable (had to buy bunch of cables before found one which works - https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/469679.html)
- on low volume it is channel unbalanced so it is annoying to use with sensitive hp
- recharging is strange - takes long and i am a bit worried battery will fail if i use "bad" (high power/fast) charger by mistake
- sometimes i change volume by mistake. with this powerful device, it can by painful 
- after a year, the jack socket is a bit wobbly, if i press cable a bit to the side in the pocket, it partially loose signal 

does this new one solve any of those issues?
i see from pics, they hidden volume in the body, looks great. is it as good to change volume as it looks? 
also, is there a way to limit max volume?

thanks, cheers!


----------



## slex

UltraHiDeaf said:


> Hi!
> i have xd05+ and like it very very very much as a yummy hifi sandwich with oneplus and hd6xx or K7xx. Also Grado finally sound great. A bit beefy, but i can have great sound walking around the house  or even as a desktop dac/amp.
> 
> however, there is quite a few small things i don't like on xd05+:
> ...


So far I have tried Monarch, UM 3Dt and 2HT,Etymotic ER2XR. They were no channel imbalanced on my end in low volumes. The recess volume is unique, can be operated one hand smoothly. Have not tried USB connection yet. Might use ifi ipurifier3 if need to. Theres no volume limit lock-on, so you must be careful when switching phones. Will be testing the external LPS compare to internal battery when my LPS arrived.


----------



## arrakian

slex said:


> It's a linear power supply, you got to plug it into the wall.


So, you’re using the XD05 Bal as a desktop, and ignoring its internal power supply for this?


----------



## slex

arrakian said:


> So, you’re using the XD05 Bal as a desktop, and ignoring its internal power supply for this?


I will have it both ways😄


----------



## arrakian

redrol said:


> I would have tried it if it had a  bass boost.. like the 05+   Nope.


My bad. Looked at my XD05+ after playing with the Bal today. The Bass boost on the Plus does say “Bass’; the Bal only has the “Boost’, which doesn’t seem to do much. 😐


----------



## arrakian (Feb 18, 2021)

I think I’m gonna send this back. Although the XD05 Bal does sound good, and built-in Bluetooth is a great thing, I miss the volume knob on the front and the Bass boost. Also mistakenly hit the “power” switch accidentally a couple times. Not good in a pocket for me.


----------



## Aramaki

https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/xduoo-xd05-bals-curious-specs.20004/


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Feb 28, 2021)

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Jobbing

Anyone who received a balanced unit tried and cramped in Sparkos Labs opamps yet?


----------



## slex

Jobbing said:


> Anyone who received a balanced unit tried and cramped in Sparkos Labs opamps yet?


No way, it's too broad. Below is the Burson V5i-Ds


----------



## Jobbing

Thanks @slex !
Expecting my XD-05 BAL very soon and judging by your picture the Burson V5i-D's dimensions are the max assuming you can still close the lid.


----------



## slex

Jobbing said:


> Thanks @slex !
> Expecting my XD-05 BAL very soon and judging by your picture the Burson V5i-D's dimensions are the max assuming you can still close the lid.


Yes it will fully close it.


----------



## Jobbing

Thanks again @slex for confirming, ordered a pair of V5i-D in anticipation of the XD-05 BAL


----------



## JTTT

Appreciate from me too. Ordered a pair of V5i-D.


----------



## slex

The golden V4i-D from Aliexpress will arrive in a couples a day, I will compare it to Burson V5i-D.


----------



## fokta (Mar 17, 2021)

slex said:


> Great. As per advisement from xDuoo support, he advocate not to charge when  power is ON.
> I will be using this small red LPS for external power usage.


what is the value output for this?
5V 2A?

edit, see the spec from AE. the LPS is 5V 1A... is it adequate for XD05 bal to run via LPS/AC power?


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> what is the value output for this?
> 5V 2A?
> 
> edit, see the spec from AE. the LPS is 5V 1A... is it adequate for XD05 bal to run via LPS/AC power?


I'm running it with no problem. Support from xDuoo recommend it and said its enough current to supply it.


----------



## slex

I have tested the custom V4i-D for a week now and prefer it over Burson V5i-D. It's abit higher, it will touch the top cover , you need to push down the legs to enable to close the cover.

The V4i-D has wider stage then V5i-D and more balanced soundfield while V5i emphasize on low frequency ,the V4i has better highs, it's more suited for ES9038 DAC ( highlighted below)


----------



## slex

Case are out for grab in tabao!


----------



## snapandslide

Just discovered this thread after reading the review on headfonia - I'm surprised by the lack of interest/reviews - by all accounts this seems like a cracking device....


----------



## Admor

got mine yesterday, quite pleased with it. running it with AQ Nighthawks, waiting for V4i-D. 

Just one irritating drawback: making unpleasant noise when chaning tracks through USB

It is a shame you cannot use the device without the lid. I would use OPM401 for dekstop and switch them to V4i-D when going out. I am thinking about cutting out the window in case for discrete OPAMPs... and make lid on 3D printer, but I guess that is a plan for distant future.

right now using it with iFi iPurifier 3. maybe it is placebo, but I get the feeling it sounds just a tad clearer than without. like the resolution of details in background is a little better with more air between sounds too... but that could be placebo. will have to test it with some better headphones and with bettter OPA


----------



## slex

Admor said:


> got mine yesterday, quite pleased with it. running it with AQ Nighthawks, waiting for V4i-D.
> 
> Just one irritating drawback: making unpleasant noise when chaning tracks through USB
> 
> ...


I never have noise while changing tracks through USB connection using UAPP app on smartphones. Yes, it cannot operate without the lid close, must be grounding for the balanced interface, I assumed.

How nice if it could be fitted with a cutout on lid for bigger discrete opamps like Burson V6 or even Sparks ( with extension)👍


----------



## iFi audio

Admor said:


> maybe it is placebo, but I get the feeling it sounds just a tad clearer than without. like the resolution of details in background is a little better with more air between sounds too



That's exactly what iPurifiers do. By removing noise they make background darker and instrumental/vocal outlines more distinct. The effect might be subtle, but noticeable enough to take it as an improvement.


----------



## slex (Mar 28, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> That's exactly what iPurifiers do. By removing noise they make background darker and instrumental/vocal outlines more distinct. The effect might be subtle, but noticeable enough to take it as an improvement.


I just noticed I could stick 5 ifi digital enhancers into this Dac amp🤣

Anyway, the ifi ipurifier3 does not comes in USB C type, does it? I think will try the iSilencer+ type C to reduce RF and EMI.


----------



## Admor

slex said:


> I never have noise while changing tracks through USB connection using UAPP app on smartphones. Yes, it cannot operate without the lid close, must be grounding for the balanced interface, I assumed.
> 
> How nice if it could be fitted with a cutout on lid for bigger discrete opamps like Burson V6 or even Sparks ( with extension)👍


Can you please try Tidal in Windows? Also USB-C connection to Android phone? Sometimes I hear this trange noise in one headphone, sometimes in another, sometimes in both. It is irritating. 

Is mine unit faulty? AFF. Second buy from Xduoo, problems again. QC not good enough...

Btw, nothing is superior to OPM401SE, it is cheaper than Burson and just the best in world. This korean guy is killing it.


slex said:


> I just noticed I could stick 5 ifi digital enhancers into this Dac amp🤣
> 
> Anyway, the ifi ipurifier3 does not comes in USB C type, does it? I think will try the iSilencer+ type C to reduce RF and EMI.



It comes with all kinds of adapters allowing connection of everything to everything. I wanted to sell mine before buying Xduoo, but now.. I think I will stick with it.


----------



## slex

Admor said:


> Can you please try Tidal in Windows? Also USB-C connection to Android phone? Sometimes I hear this trange noise in one headphone, sometimes in another, sometimes in both. It is irritating.
> 
> Is mine unit faulty? AFF. Second buy from Xduoo, problems again. QC not good enough...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I dun have Windows where I reside now. Perhaps you can swap OTG cable to troubleshoot? I'm using my LG Android smartphones through DDhifi OTG cable connected to it with no disruption during track change.


----------



## iFi audio

slex said:


> I just noticed I could stick 5 ifi digital enhancers into this Dac amp🤣



Yeah, you can chain them to your heart's content 



slex said:


> Anyway, the ifi ipurifier3 does not comes in USB C type, does it?



It doesn't, but there are adapters


----------



## patatchod

slex said:


> Case are out for grab in tabao!


Hello, 
Where is it possible to find these cases ?


----------



## slex

patatchod said:


> Hello,
> Where is it possible to find these cases ?


I got mine from Lazada Online. Affiliated with Tabao.


----------



## patatchod

Thanks ! But they don't seem to ship outside Malaysia...


----------



## slex

patatchod said:


> Thanks ! But they don't seem to ship outside Malaysia...


Guess so, hope you can get from Aliexpress when it's on for sale.


----------



## slex

Case just in!


----------



## patatchod

It looks fine ! 
I hope Aliexpress will sold it...


----------



## slex

patatchod said:


> It looks fine !
> I hope Aliexpress will sold it...


Hope for you too . Really like the color I picked, matches the OLED screen ( yellowish orange) and contrast with the red volume knob.


----------



## rlanger

Had to return my XDuoo Basic due to a faulty volume pot and decided to upgrade to the Balanced. 

Anyone have any experience with this amp and the Sundaras?

Also, only recently ordered and received a singled-ended Audiophile Ninja cable, which is awesome by the way, but now I will have to run the Balanced in SE mode. I don't expect there would be too much of a difference with the Sundaras, but still interested in feedback regarding the benefits of the balanced out as opposed to the SE.


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> Had to return my XDuoo Basic due to a faulty volume pot and decided to upgrade to the Balanced.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this amp and the Sundaras?
> 
> Also, only recently ordered and received a singled-ended Audiophile Ninja cable, which is awesome by the way, but now I will have to run the Balanced in SE mode. I don't expect there would be too much of a difference with the Sundaras, but still interested in feedback regarding the benefits of the balanced out as opposed to the SE.


Im glad to help you but both my Sundara and Xduoo Balanced are in different locations. According to spec on the xDuoo Bal, it will not be a different between 6.35mm and 4.4mm socket. It will make much different in opamps replacement though.


----------



## rlanger

slex said:


> Im glad to help you but both my Sundara and Xduoo Balanced are in different locations. According to spec on the xDuoo Bal, it will not be a different between 6.35mm and 4.4mm socket. It will make much different in opamps replacement though.


Well, coming from the Basic, I actually have 2 different op-amps. Do you know if there is any issue mixing them in the Balanced since it requires 2 op-amps?


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> Well, coming from the Basic, I actually have 2 different op-amps. Do you know if there is any issue mixing them in the Balanced since it requires 2 op-amps?


Are they Basic using single or dual opamps? The bal requires dual opamps.


----------



## rlanger

slex said:


> Are they Basic using single or dual opamps? The bal requires dual opamps.


One dual.


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> One dual.


You need 2x dual opamps pieces in Xduoo Bal.


----------



## rlanger

slex said:


> You need 2x dual opamps pieces in Xduoo Bal.


Yes, I know. Just wondering if there's any issue mixing 2 different op-amps.


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> Yes, I know. Just wondering if there's any issue mixing 2 different op-amps.


I have not tried that, maybe you can forward the query to xduoo support...


----------



## rlanger

slex said:


> I have not tried that, maybe you can forward the query to xduoo support...


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Admor

According to my knowledge, it should not be a problem, BUT it makes totally non-sense as you would lose some amount of channel synchronisation (which would result with different sound in L and R). 

Noone does it, like one OPA for L, one for R... It is crazy, man.

Anyways, I am running my unit with V4i-D and after burn-in I must admit: those are amazing. With Monolith M1570 (and soft EQ)... This is my endgame. So amazing! Can't stop listening to music.


----------



## rlanger

Admor said:


> According to my knowledge, it should not be a problem, BUT it makes totally non-sense as you would lose some amount of channel synchronisation (which would result with different sound in L and R).
> 
> Noone does it, like one OPA for L, one for R... It is crazy, man.
> 
> Anyways, I am running my unit with V4i-D and after burn-in I must admit: those are amazing. With Monolith M1570 (and soft EQ)... This is my endgame. So amazing! Can't stop listening to music.


Ok thanks. 

I already have one Muses02 so I will probably pick up a second one to complement that.

I just ordered mine from Linsol so it will probably be a couple of weeks before I get it here in Japan. Looking forward to it.


----------



## elba magellan

Any one had a chance to compare the Xduoo xdo5 bal to the Yinlvmei M400 plus? - Really looking for  some sub 1k$ portable dac-amp to properly drive Aryas (not a dap person since I do everything by phone)


----------



## slex

elba magellan said:


> Any one had a chance to compare the Xduoo xdo5 bal to the Yinlvmei M400 plus? - Really looking for  some sub 1k$ portable dac-amp to properly drive Aryas (not a dap person since I do everything by phone)


Not heard of that ( 400 plus) but its using an uncommon USB converter savitech instead of xmos. Flagship AK4499s dac is nice though at that pricing. With swappable opamps on Xduoo, i wondering whether it will match it.


----------



## Admor

Swappable opamps is just a little more than marketing trick, because when you install the best ones.. it is the end of story.

Personally, I have positive experiance with Savitech. XiangSheng is using their LHDC bluetooth board and sound quality out of them is amazing. On the other hand.. perfect USB conversion is really difficult to achieve.


----------



## bouky (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi,

I recently bought the X05 bal. I like it with the OPA 1656. Better soundstage, more bass extension.

Do you know what is the little round cap on the top of the case? It seems to be a microphone  










Francky


----------



## slex

bouky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought the X05 bal. I like it with the OPA 1656. Better soundstage, more bass extension.
> 
> ...


Thought was an air vent until you took this interesting picture👍Might be a mic since it have bluetooth intergrated.


----------



## bouky

slex said:


> Thought was an air vent until you took this interesting picture👍Might be a mic since it have bluetooth intergrated.



May be...But there is nothing about this on the xDuoo's site. And I don't know how it's work...and...I'm pretty curious 

Francky


----------



## Admor

I think it must be a microphone as I am using Xduoo with bluetooth calls and quite frankly, it is more than ok. I raised its sensitivity (microphone volume) in Mi 11 settings and everybody is hearing me loud and clear. Very interesting intel about your OPA finding, Francky. Curious to test if it is better than our V4i-D.

Cheers.


----------



## rlanger

bouky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought the X05 bal. I like it with the OPA 1656. Better soundstage, more bass extension.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a microphone so that you can still use your phone when connected to BT.

Found a good deal on a second Muses02 yesterday, so I ordered it to match the one that I already have. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I'll be getting my amp until sometime in the middle of May, so I won't be able to provide any feedback until then.

That really sucks, because I've already been without an amp for a month since I sent my Basic back to Linsoul for the volume pot issue I was having. The good news is that my Sundara are not a complete disaster straight out of my PC. But knowing what they sound like when amped, makes the wait unbearable.

In the meantime, can anyone give any feedback on the Balanced's volume knob? What's it like in actual daily use? Is the design a non-issue or is it a bit of a pain? I'll be using it almost exclusively on my desk, but don't really want to have to pick it up every time to change the volume. So, is it easy to operate one-handed with just your thumb when it's sitting on the desk?


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> Yes, it's a microphone so that you can still use your phone when connected to BT.
> 
> Found a good deal on a second Muses02 yesterday, so I ordered it to match the one that I already have. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I'll be getting my amp until sometime in the middle of May, so I won't be able to provide any feedback until then.
> 
> ...


One hand operation is smooth, no issue.


----------



## bouky

Ok thank you mates.
I don't use it with the bluetooth or very rarely. Which convinced me it's his 4.4mm balanced, his many differents in/out, his strong amplification, and the lot of native format he can decode. I don't listen too loud and the power is too much for my KB100 (between 0 and 1) but it's better for the LCD-2. Another good point....under 1 there is no balance issue.

I tried the original 1612, the V5i-D, and the 1656. To my ears the 1656 is my end game. Similar to the V5 but more deeper bass extension, better soundstage! And for the price!?! Two 1656 are the half price of one V5!!!Burson is too expensive for nothing. It's a little bit hard to find the 1656 nude, but a good seller on ebay sell them with supports.

@ rlanger: I tried to do a movie to show you the sweetness of the button but I can't upload it on the forum.







Francky


----------



## rlanger

bouky said:


> @ rlanger: I tried to do a movie to show you the sweetness of the button but I can't upload it on the forum.
> 
> Francky


Thank you for your effort. I imagine it will be fine. The unit will sit on the left side of my laptop, since that's where my 2 USB inputs are. That should make it relatively easy to use my thumb to adjust the volume.


----------



## chaotic_angel

helo, can it be used with 2 Bursons V5iD opamp with casing properly closed?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> helo, can it be used with 2 Bursons V5iD opamp with casing properly closed?


Yes


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Yes



Sweet! thanks for replying


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Yes



any differences in sound found VS the original OPAMPs ?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> any differences in sound found VS the original OPAMPs ?


Yes


----------



## Strifeff7

is this better than the Honey H1 ?
in sound quality,

thank you, 🙏


----------



## slex

Strifeff7 said:


> is this better than the Honey H1 ?
> in sound quality,
> 
> thank you, 🙏


Thats Class A amplication with AK4497, should be better then stock opamp Xduoo . Im utilizing the aux out from Xduoo for Class A amped ( MG2).


----------



## chaotic_angel

I know XD05 series have 3.5 line out at back panel, at the XD05 BAL - the 4.4 out does it have line out function?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> I know XD05 series have 3.5 line out at back panel, at the XD05 BAL - the 4.4 out does it have line out function?


Not that im aware of, you will be double amping. Best to use the true dedicated lineout 3.5mm AUX at 2V.


----------



## Admor

Strifeff7 said:


> is this better than the Honey H1 ?
> in sound quality,
> 
> thank you, 🙏


hard to say - with stock OPA: definitely not, as some reviewer suggested, but with best OPA.. should be very, very close, I think. Honey H1 sounds nice, but for the price and its functionality.. I do not think it is a great value and does not give you same versality like Xduoo does. I have been in dilemma like you and chose Xduoo.


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> I know XD05 series have 3.5 line out at back panel, at the XD05 BAL - the 4.4 out does it have line out function?


Kind of think of it, if you use Oriolus BA300S power tube amp, you will be using Xduoo as preamp balanced.I just ordered BA300S, will feedback how it will stack. Also just ordered A&K PEE51 dongle as dedicated dac for 3.5mm AUX input on Xduoo.


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Kind of think of it, if you use Oriolus BA300S power tube amp, you will be using Xduoo as preamp balanced.I just ordered BA300S, will feedback how it will stack. Also just ordered A&K PEE51 dongle as dedicated dac for 3.5mm AUX input on Xduoo.



Broooo... that's great, you think of it then you buy it. Cool! look forward for the eye candy pictures


----------



## chaotic_angel

Admor said:


> hard to say - with stock OPA: definitely not, as some reviewer suggested, but with best OPA.. should be very, very close, I think. Honey H1 sounds nice, but for the price and its functionality.. I do not think it is a great value and does not give you same versality like Xduoo does. I have been in dilemma like you and chose Xduoo.


i used to be H1 user  
my XD05 Bal should be on my hand on 25th May-ish
hopefully my brain memories of H1 doesn't fade away that fast..LOL

Anyway It was precious and great time with H1, I spent. Knowing Anson the maker who is great guy to talk too.


----------



## rlanger (May 5, 2021)

chaotic_angel said:


> i used to be H1 user
> my XD05 Bal should be on my hand on 25th May-ish
> hopefully my brain memories of H1 doesn't fade away that fast..LOL
> 
> Anyway It was precious and great time with H1, I spent. Knowing Anson the maker who is great guy to talk too.


I was briefly considering the H1 before I pulled the trigger on the XD-05, but even with the purchase of 2 Muses02 op-amps, the XD-05 worked out to be about $200 cheaper. I'm sure the H1 sounds great, but I can't imagine that it would be worth that kind of price jump.

Just curious as to why you got rid of the H1?

Oh, and still waiting on my XD-05.


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> i used to be H1 user
> my XD05 Bal should be on my hand on 25th May-ish
> hopefully my brain memories of H1 doesn't fade away that fast..LOL
> 
> Anyway It was precious and great time with H1, I spent. Knowing Anson the maker who is great guy to talk too.


Happy opamps rolling!😊


----------



## chaotic_angel

rlanger said:


> I was briefly considering the H1 before I pulled the trigger on the XD-05, but even with the purchase of 2 Muses02 op-amps, the XD-05 worked out to be about $200 cheaper. I'm sure the H1 sounds great, but I can't imagine that it would be worth that kind of price jump.
> 
> Just curious as to why you got rid of the H1?
> 
> Oh, and still waiting on my XD-05.


I never gets too attached with 1 gear, I enjoy this journey and I also enjoy sharing the goodness of H1 with other user who shares same passion.

H1 is simply best 1 device under USD700-ish, that is not only my word but also some others' experience too.


----------



## fokta

chaotic_angel said:


> I never gets too attached with 1 gear, I enjoy this journey and I also enjoy sharing the goodness of H1 with other user who shares same passion.
> 
> H1 is simply best 1 device under USD700-ish, that is not only my word but also some others' experience too.


TED........


----------



## Sluggist

Hello, i'm a bit interested in the xd05 bal... but I have been reading some comments that this might be a "fake" balanced implementation because the SE and Balanced power output is the same.... And something about THD.... 

can someone explain this to me like i'm 5 ? 😁


----------



## slex

Sluggist said:


> Hello, i'm a bit interested in the xd05 bal... but I have been reading some comments that this might be a "fake" balanced implementation because the SE and Balanced power output is the same.... And something about THD....
> 
> can someone explain this to me like i'm 5 ? 😁


When you roll a perfect opamps for your taste, trust me , you would not bother whether is true or fake balanced topology. You would think bal is overated!😄😊This dac amp with iV4D opamps gives me the perfct texture and layering on low frequency on my Monarch.


----------



## rlanger

Sluggist said:


> Hello, i'm a bit interested in the xd05 bal... but I have been reading some comments that this might be a "fake" balanced implementation because the SE and Balanced power output is the same.... And something about THD....
> 
> can someone explain this to me like i'm 5 ? 😁


Why don't you ask XDuoo about it? I'm sure they'll answer. 

Regardless, whether an amp is balanced or not shouldn't be the most important consideration. Does it have sufficient power for your cans? In this case, highly likely. Does it have the inputs you need? I'll guess yes here. Does it sound great with your headphones? Can't answer that one for you, but given the ability to roll op-amps, you should be able to find something that works for you.


----------



## chaotic_angel

fokta said:


> TED........


dammit.. caught red handed LOL


----------



## fokta

chaotic_angel said:


> dammit.. caught red handed LOL


LOL....

When is XD05 Bal available in Indonesia ?????


----------



## chaotic_angel

fokta said:


> LOL....
> 
> When is XD05 Bal available in Indonesia ?????


29th is this month, KKI laa


----------



## cbellevie

I just received my XD-05 Bal and I'm interested in swapping op amps but know pretty much zero about this and hoping someone might answer a question I have. 

I was going to give the 1656 a try, but this looks like a single, as opposed to dual op amp. Do I need/want 2x dual op amps instead if using the balanced out? 

I was starting to regret this expensive purchase as I waited for it to arrive after reading about potential 'fake' balanced out. The purchase was based around wanting to use my Sundaras with balanced cable with all my devices. Fake or not, no regrets, works great with everything on all the different inputs so far and my Sundaras sound great.


----------



## slex

cbellevie said:


> I just received my XD-05 Bal and I'm interested in swapping op amps but know pretty much zero about this and hoping someone might answer a question I have.
> 
> I was going to give the 1656 a try, but this looks like a single, as opposed to dual op amp. Do I need/want 2x dual op amps instead if using the balanced out?
> 
> I was starting to regret this expensive purchase as I waited for it to arrive after reading about potential 'fake' balanced out. The purchase was based around wanting to use my Sundaras with balanced cable with all my devices. Fake or not, no regrets, works great with everything on all the different inputs so far and my Sundaras sound great.


You need 2 X dual opamps. So far, V4Di are stayig permanently in it. For perhap half a price of 1 X burson V5Di.


----------



## cbellevie

slex said:


> You need 2 X dual opamps. So far, V4Di are stayig permanently in it. For perhap half a price of 1 X burson V5Di.



Excellent, thanks much for confirming. 

Looks like I can get the V4i-D on AliExpress for much cheaper than the V5i-D, but can have shipped from in the US and have in a day or two... will have to see if my wallet or impatience wins.


----------



## rlanger

cbellevie said:


> I just received my XD-05 Bal and I'm interested in swapping op amps but know pretty much zero about this and hoping someone might answer a question I have.
> 
> I was going to give the 1656 a try, but this looks like a single, as opposed to dual op amp. Do I need/want 2x dual op amps instead if using the balanced out?
> 
> I was starting to regret this expensive purchase as I waited for it to arrive after reading about potential 'fake' balanced out. The purchase was based around wanting to use my Sundaras with balanced cable with all my devices. Fake or not, no regrets, works great with everything on all the different inputs so far and my Sundaras sound great.



Glad to hear it. Still waiting for mine to arrive to pair with my Sundaras. I have 2 x Muses02 op amps that I plan to use and will share the results when I can.

Interested to know how the Boost function impacts the sound on the Sundaras, since that apparently increases the current output, beneficial for planar magnetics like the Sundaras.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> Interested to know how the Boost function impacts the sound on the Sundaras, since that apparently increases the current output, beneficial for planar magnetics like the Sundaras.



To be honest, not noticing any difference at all with the boost on. I'm using my Sundaras with a balanced cable, so can't say if the boost makes a difference with the stock cable in the other jack. Also, not noticing any difference with any of the filters.


----------



## slex

cbellevie said:


> Excellent, thanks much for confirming.
> 
> Looks like I can get the V4i-D on AliExpress for much cheaper than the V5i-D, but can have shipped from in the US and have in a day or two... will have to see if my wallet or impatience wins.


If you get V4i-D which is taller then V5i-D. You need to push the legs of V4i-D further downwards to enable to close the cover of Xduoo Balanced.


----------



## rlanger

cbellevie said:


> To be honest, not noticing any difference at all with the boost on. I'm using my Sundaras with a balanced cable, so can't say if the boost makes a difference with the stock cable in the other jack. Also, not noticing any difference with any of the filters.


Do you have a single-ended cable to test? I would love to know if it's worth the move to balanced, but my suspicion would be that it's not in this case.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> Do you have a single-ended cable to test? I would love to know if it's worth the move to balanced, but my suspicion would be that it's not in this case.



I tried to find the original cable but believe the box is in storage. If I'm able to get over to pick it up I can post.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Hi, has anyone tried to compare sound from USB, Optical and Coax in using same file and same transport?
which one is better...


----------



## rlanger

Just got my unit today. Initial impressions are extremely positive. This thing is a little powerhouse!

I plan to listen with the stock op amps for a couple of days before I pop in my Muses02 op amps so I have a baseline for comparison. But, I'm really enjoying the sound, even with the stock op amps.


----------



## slex

rlanger said:


> Just got my unit today. Initial impressions are extremely positive. This thing is a little powerhouse!
> 
> I plan to listen with the stock op amps for a couple of days before I pop in my Muses02 op amps so I have a baseline for comparison. But, I'm really enjoying the sound, even with the stock op amps.


Let it run and work its caps inside.1000mw👍😁.I remembered i had Muse02 rolled, its detail but the soundstaging lacking for me.


----------



## fokta (May 11, 2021)

@slex
when you mentioned IV4D OpAMP. I thought you mean from BURSON.. and I find different from I saw.. quite rare things






For Analog sounding, this is more then other BURSON IMO..


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> @slex
> when you mentioned V4i OpAMP. I thought you mean from BURSON.. and I find different from I saw..
> 
> 
> For Analog sounding, this is more then other BURSON IMO..


🤣That difinitely wold not fit in😁


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> @slex
> when you mentioned IV4D OpAMP. I thought you mean from BURSON.. and I find different from I saw.. quite rare things
> 
> 
> ...


This is tempting ( V6 ) but price is not😂


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> This is tempting ( V6 ) but price is not😂


LoL... 

That's mean you need to purchase 2x SGD 126 ....


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> LoL...
> 
> That's mean you need to purchase 2x SGD 126 ....


Yes..🤣


----------



## SonicFade

So it is 1000 mW at 32 ohms but what does it put out at 300 ohms? Or more specifically, 200 because I’d like to know if this would power an LCD 4


----------



## rlanger

Ok, I broke down. Couldn't wait any longer to try out the Muses02 op amps. Damn, what a difference. Tighter, more precise bass, wider soundstage with better imaging, more impactful mids, and smoother highs. Strings and brass sound particularly great.

I haven't been able to listen to an entire album all the way through because I'm too curious about how other recordings will sound.

Only one small complaint. I don't love the volume control. It's not that it's bad. It operates very smoothly, and it's quite easy to find the exact volume I want. But I would still much prefer a volume knob on the front of the unit like the Basic or Plus.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> Ok, I broke down. Couldn't wait any longer to try out the Muses02 op amps. Damn, what a difference. Tighter, more precise bass, wider soundstage with better imaging, more impactful mids, and smoother highs. Strings and brass sound particularly great.
> 
> I haven't been able to listen to an entire album all the way through because I'm too curious about how other recordings will sound.
> 
> Only one small complaint. I don't love the volume control. It's not that it's bad. It operates very smoothly, and it's quite easy to find the exact volume I want. But I would still much prefer a volume knob on the front of the unit like the Basic or Plus.



At first I liked the volume, but now I would agree, prefer other configuration for volume knob. The volume on my CD player via SPDIF cable is very loud, so I need to adjust the volume on the XD-05 very finely when I want to adjust, which I find not as easy to do with this side knob. My other option is to adjust the volume output on the CD player every time I turn it on, which is a pain.


----------



## rlanger

cbellevie said:


> At first I liked the volume, but now I would agree, prefer other configuration for volume knob. The volume on my CD player via SPDIF cable is very loud, so I need to adjust the volume on the XD-05 very finely when I want to adjust, which I find not as easy to do with this side knob. My other option is to adjust the volume output on the CD player every time I turn it on, which is a pain.


Well, the one good thing I find about the volume knob is that it's not nearly as sensitive as the volume on the Basic was. On that unit, I had to be extremely careful about how much I turned the knob because a small turn would result in a big increase in volume.

With this unit, even on high gain, it requires a bigger turn to increase the volume, which I like.


----------



## slex

SonicFade said:


> So it is 1000 mW at 32 ohms but what does it put out at 300 ohms? Or more specifically, 200 because I’d like to know if this would power an LCD 4


Below links, it drive the Tecsun 300 Ohm HP300 ok.
https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/355714679


----------



## chaotic_angel

had experience to try xd05 bal belong to local audio community meet up, 1st impression is good! Balance gives more headstage and deeper low.
Question to owner, when it switched and connect
to external power, do you find it also charging it self?


----------



## rlanger

chaotic_angel said:


> had experience to try xd05 bal belong to local audio community meet up, 1st impression is good! Balance gives more headstage and deeper low.
> Question to owner, when it switched and connect
> to external power, do you find it also charging it self?


Yes, it charges, if needed, when plugged in and switched to Ext. Power.


----------



## chaotic_angel

rlanger said:


> Yes, it charges, if needed, when plugged in and switched to Ext. Power.


thanks, using Sundara how does it sound?


----------



## rlanger

chaotic_angel said:


> thanks, using Sundara how does it sound?


Fantastic.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> Fantastic.



I agree, I'm using with Sundara with balanced cable and this sounds great IMO. I'm really looking forward to changing the op amps.


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> Broooo... that's great, you think of it then you buy it. Cool! look forward for the eye candy pictures


----------



## slex

slex said:


>


Below is MG 2 with Sparkos SS3601 opamps 

https://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?fid=124&tid=2534266


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


>


Nice! does the tube adds coloration to the sound?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> Nice! does the tube adds coloration to the sound?


With Tube+Hiby 20 Ohm impedance, Yes with my monarch that doesnt hit like a truck but a...
😁


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> With Tube+Hiby 20 Ohm impedance, Yes with my monarch that doesnt hit like a truck but a...
> 😁


wow! .. in my Bahasa will say "ANJAY" 

earthquake bro? 

Another thing, 1 user reporting once they rolled the OPAMP with 2x V5i Dual Burson, he heard significant /noise/hiss compare to the original OPAMP. Do you experience the same?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> wow! .. in my Bahasa will say "ANJAY"
> 
> earthquake bro?
> 
> Another thing, 1 user reporting once they rolled the OPAMP with 2x V5i Dual Burson, he heard significant /noise/hiss compare to the original OPAMP. Do you experience the same?


No hiss on Burson V5i, theres oscillating on AD827AQ from Mouser.


----------



## Rebeltrousers

Hi all!

I’m looking at one of these to replace my XD-05 basic to run my Sundara balanced.

Will I notice a difference?


----------



## slex

Rebeltrousers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m looking at one of these to replace my XD-05 basic to run my Sundara balanced.
> 
> Will I notice a difference?


Yes price difference 😜


----------



## Rebeltrousers

For sure! Massive difference there. I think the narrowing of my bank account could be quite noticeable haha! 

Apart from that?
500mw up to 1w
Single to balanced

Worth it?


----------



## slex

Rebeltrousers said:


> For sure! Massive difference there. I think the narrowing of my bank account could be quite noticeable haha!
> 
> Apart from that?
> 500mw up to 1w
> ...


If you're from basic instead of Plus version. It will be be a substantially upgrade.From AK4490 dac on the basic standpoint.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Rebeltrousers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m looking at one of these to replace my XD-05 basic to run my Sundara balanced.
> 
> Will I notice a difference?


Power of course - 4.4 gives more juice and you'll have more low impact


----------



## rlanger

Rebeltrousers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m looking at one of these to replace my XD-05 basic to run my Sundara balanced.
> 
> Will I notice a difference?


It was way too long between the time that I sent back the Basic and got the BAL, so I can't really make a completely fair assessment.

I really enjoyed the Basic, and had I not had to return it, I probably would still have it today. I thought it sounded great with the Sundaras.

Having said that, I think the BAL sounds absolutely fantastic and I'm only running it single ended. But, I have upgraded the op amps to a pair of Muses02, which are a definite improvement over stock.

I do miss the convenience of the Bass Boost on the Basic, although bass certainly is not lacking with the BAL. I do EQ with Innerfidelity's APO settings though.


----------



## chaotic_angel

rlanger said:


> It was way too long between the time that I sent back the Basic and got the BAL, so I can't really make a completely fair assessment.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Basic, and had I not had to return it, I probably would still have it today. I thought it sounded great with the Sundaras.
> 
> ...


on Muses02 what sound difference you found?


----------



## rlanger

chaotic_angel said:


> on Muses02 what sound difference you found?


From what I remember, slightly increased soundstage and more well-defined instrument separation.


----------



## rlanger

Rebeltrousers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m looking at one of these to replace my XD-05 basic to run my Sundara balanced.
> 
> Will I notice a difference?


One benefit I forgot to mention over the Basic, and it's been a huge one for me, is way more precise volume control.

With the Basic, there was absolutely no headroom and a miniscule turn of the knob often resulted in too big an increase in volume for me. I found it really tough to home in on my preferred volume.

Not so with the BAL. Volume increases require significantly more rotation of the knob so it's much easier to reach the desired volume.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Hi, anyone ever comparing between USB versus AES connection? which one is more superior in sound?


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> Hi, anyone ever comparing between USB versus AES connection? which one is more superior in sound?


I cant think of any other portable battery operated digital transport with mini AES except thier own xDuoo X10T ll which I think is dated ( 256GB MicroSD). Hopefully xDuoo will update with a newer version that matches xDuoo Bal's performance.


----------



## Rebeltrousers

Well I took the plunge. I’ll let you know in a week how well it runs the Sundara!


----------



## rlanger

Rebeltrousers said:


> Well I took the plunge. I’ll let you know in a week how well it runs the Sundara!


I haven't personally seen any evidence of burn-in for audio gear, so I tend to discount claims.

But, I can tell you that after having used this amp for more than 100 hours now, I've become even happier with the overall sound presentation.

Could certainly just be my imagination, but regardless, these past few days have been incredibly fun listening to my library.

Looking forward to your observations. I'm surprised that this amp isn't getting a bit more attention so it will be interesting to hear if anyone has any complaints about it. I certainly don't.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> I haven't personally seen any evidence of burn-in for audio gear, so I tend to discount claims.
> 
> But, I can tell you that after having used this amp for more than 100 hours now, I've become even happier with the overall sound presentation.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised seemingly not getting much attention either. I am still using the factory op amps with Sundara on a balanced cable and love this. I've also put in more than 100 hours and while I am not sure I believe there is any burn in improvement, I do know that I have only grown more fond of the XD-05 Bal. Only thing I wish I really wish I could change is swap out the AES for another line in/out, so could have an in and out at the same time, as I have a use for that and no use for AES.

My V4i-D op amps I ordered a month ago look like they may actually get delivered this week and really excited to see how it sounds after I make the swap.


----------



## cbellevie

slex said:


> If you get V4i-D which is taller then V5i-D. You need to push the legs of V4i-D further downwards to enable to close the cover of Xduoo Balanced.



Wow, you were not kidding about needing to really push those down    I was genuinely afraid I was going to break something and was ready to give up and take the loss, when I managed to finally get them down far enough to close the case.  Not noticing a huge difference on first album, but looking forward to trying a variety of albums this afternoon.


----------



## slex

cbellevie said:


> Wow, you were not kidding about needing to really push those down    I was genuinely afraid I was going to break something and was ready to give up and take the loss, when I managed to finally get them down far enough to close the case.  Not noticing a huge difference on first album, but looking forward to trying a variety of albums this afternoon.


It needed around 2 weeks to burn in those opamps from my end.


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

Any impressions with XD05 Bal please?? I am planning to get one. I have Shanling M3X as my music source/DAP, I will be pairing it mostly with it only. My main headsets will be HD600, Unique Melody Mirage, BQEYZ Summer, and maybe Kinera Norn.

Please advice.


----------



## slex

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Any impressions with XD05 Bal please?? I am planning to get one. I have Shanling M3X as my music source/DAP, I will be pairing it mostly with it only. My main headsets will be HD600, Unique Melody Mirage, BQEYZ Summer, and maybe Kinera Norn.
> 
> Please advice.


Im using M3X as default source for Xbal. Tidal app direct seems to work better then UAPP( Tidal) now. Key to having a good SQ is the opamps for Xbal.


----------



## gadgetgod

slex said:


> Im using M3X as default source for Xbal. Tidal app direct seems to work better then UAPP( Tidal) now. Key to having a good SQ is the opamps for Xbal.


So you switched the stock opamps?


----------



## slex

gadgetgod said:


> So you switched the stock opamps?


Yes


----------



## rlanger

gadgetgod said:


> So you switched the stock opamps?



You might want to read through some of the thread.


----------



## Admor

cbellevie said:


> I'm surprised seemingly not getting much attention either. I am still using the factory op amps with Sundara on a balanced cable and love this. I've also put in more than 100 hours and while I am not sure I believe there is any burn in improvement, I do know that I have only grown more fond of the XD-05 Bal. Only thing I wish I really wish I could change is swap out the AES for another line in/out, so could have an in and out at the same time, as I have a use for that and no use for AES.
> 
> My V4i-D op amps I ordered a month ago look like they may actually get delivered this week and really excited to see how it sounds after I make the swap.





slex said:


> It needed around 2 weeks to burn in those opamps from my end.


+1 I also heard the difference after burn in.

Generally, it is quite soft, neutral, very natural sounding device. It is not very airy, does not have best (I mean high-end) layering, but overall its good enough to accept and live happily with its little flaws.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jun 6, 2021)

Anyone using their XD05 BAL with 3.5mm digital COAX out on their DAP/Source to the 3.5mm digital COAX input on their XD05 BAL?

Seems like a better digital connection solution than USB and I only have USB or 3.5mm digital COAX out on my FiiO X5III.

Not many cables available, found one on

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971398688.html

Anyway, I don't own the xDuoo yet but any thoughts on this greatly appreciated!


----------



## chaotic_angel

Finally got X10T first gen, will try how the AES performing against USB C ..
Dang! I forgot my AES at home LOL

@BobSmith8901 I wish I had 3.5 coax with me.


----------



## Rick1982

Anyone can comment on XD05 BAL vs MOJO?
I've the Mojo and looking to an upgrade. The XD05 Bal seems very interesting.


----------



## Admor

Rick1982 said:


> Anyone can comment on XD05 BAL vs MOJO?
> I've the Mojo and looking to an upgrade. The XD05 Bal seems very interesting.


My friend nearby has Mojo. I can go visit him.. on friday or saturday, we can make deep analysis on GL2000, M1570, Final Pandora and few others - if you are ok with waiting.. I would visit him especially for you, so.. are ok ok with waiting with your decision until then?


----------



## Rick1982

Sure i can wait. Many thanks!


----------



## rlanger

Admor said:


> My friend nearby has Mojo. I can go visit him.. on friday or saturday, we can make deep analysis on GL2000, M1570, Final Pandora and few others - if you are ok with waiting.. I would visit him especially for you, so.. are ok ok with waiting with your decision until then?


Also really interested in this comparison. It won't make much of a difference to me now, but I was considering waiting for the Mojo2, then thought about just the Mojo before finally pulling the trigger on the XDuoo. 

Definitely no regrets, but never got a chance to listen to the Mojo, so looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## whiteghost

Anyone here used fiio btr5? I'm using it right and I'm thinking whether xduoo Xd-05 bal will be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Admor

whiteghost said:


> Anyone here used fiio btr5? I'm using it right and I'm thinking whether xduoo Xd-05 bal will be worth the upgrade.


I did, had it with BTR3K and later on also with Oriolus 1795. Sold BTR5, it was digital, sharp sounding for me. Also it had a little V-shaped signature which I do not like. Oriolus was better, but yeah, double the price.. and my next upgrade was Xduoo which was again better in every sound aspect, but it is big and heavy.. for BT dongle BTR3K and Qudelix 5K are the coolest right now. BTR5 may sound more airy due to its cold, digital tuning, but I would not call it an advantage in this case. In summary, BTR5 < Oriolus 1795 < Xduoo XD-05 Bal


----------



## Rebeltrousers

Got my 05 bal yesterday. Sounds great, looks great.
Bluetooth button does play/pause, next track, last track.
Done.


----------



## cbellevie

Anyone noticing occasional popping sounds when using USB from Windows desktop?

I'm using USB from my desktop, playing FLAC files in Roon. I'll get occasional popping in tracks. I definitely don't hear this when playing the same files in Roon any other way.

I don't seem to get this when using USB with different sources like FiiO M11, or my iPhone or Pixel.
I also don't encounter the popping when I use the M11 as DAC with the same Windows setup. And otherwise, I'm not getting the noise with optical or line in.


----------



## Admor

I had it too, difficult to describe. Short "pop" sound, it was quite frequent, every minute or so. Went for RMA, no defect found. Popping during music ceased over time, I think. It was matter of 50 hours or even more. I am almost sure it is gone. I do still hear unpleasant noise when changing tracks, but seller says it is normal. Try to give it more time.


----------



## cbellevie

Admor said:


> I had it too, difficult to describe. Short "pop" sound, it was quite frequent, every minute or so. Went for RMA, no defect found. Popping during music ceased over time, I think. It was matter of 50 hours or even more. I am almost sure it is gone. I do still hear unpleasant noise when changing tracks, but seller says it is normal. Try to give it more time.



It has actually decreased and for me, it has never been as frequent as every minute, but this sounds like the issue I am encountering. 

I changed the USB cable and noticed that I was hearing less, but did not know if that actually was making the difference. My guess was it was the USB driver or something like that as this was the only way I was able to reproduce the issue.

I still don't hear the noise when changing tracks which I had previously seen posted about. That would have me returning for sure!


----------



## rlanger

Spent some time listening via BT today. It was the first time really since I got the unit, as I've just been tied to my desk recently so not much use for BT.

The amp pretty much immediately recognized my phone and paired without me having to do anything when I switched it to BT input. Nice.

Playing flac files using LDAC out of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and damn does it sound good. I doubt that I could tell the difference between that and running USB straight out of my PC.


----------



## Admor

Rick1982 said:


> Anyone can comment on XD05 BAL vs MOJO?
> I've the Mojo and looking to an upgrade. The XD05 Bal seems very interesting.





rlanger said:


> Also really interested in this comparison. It won't make much of a difference to me now, but I was considering waiting for the Mojo2, then thought about just the Mojo before finally pulling the trigger on the XDuoo.
> 
> Definitely no regrets, but never got a chance to listen to the Mojo, so looking forward to your impressions.



COMPARISON
Xduoo XD-05 Balanced vs Chord Mojo 2

Nothing much to say. Xduoo oblitarates Chord completely. Swallows in one piece. Mojo 2 is huge disappointment, given its high price, much worse specs and ridiculously high price of Polly. Xduoo is better in every possible aspect. Bass has stronger impact, better extension, midrange is also more detailed, while being organic, natural. Soundstage is way bigger, dynamics are better, imaging is better, treble has better resolution. In general, Chord sounds just muddy comparing them A/B, muddy not meaning dark sounding, but just worse.

We used two pairs of HD600 with two Windows/Tidal config, playing the same tracks at the same time, switching fast between one and another to catch differences clearly. Next, we also tested them on single pairs of headphones like HD660, Final Audio Pandora Hope and GoldPlanar GL2000. 

I gained more respect for Xduoo, before I have been so-so confident that it is great device, but now.. I am quite amazed. I am intrigued how it would compete with iFi devices.


rlanger said:


> Spent some time listening via BT today. It was the first time really since I got the unit, as I've just been tied to my desk recently so not much use for BT.
> 
> The amp pretty much immediately recognized my phone and paired without me having to do anything when I switched it to BT input. Nice.
> 
> Playing flac files using LDAC out of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and damn does it sound good. I doubt that I could tell the difference between that and running USB straight out of my PC.


I do hear difference between USB and BT. More air between sounds, soundstage size, dynamic range, sometimes treble resolution on some headphones is also giving off signs. Only with some tracks, that should be underlined. Some tracks on Tidal are <990kbps, so with these the difference is sometimes non-existant, but when MQA with ~1600kbps steps in.. then yeah, USB prevails.


----------



## slex

Admor said:


> COMPARISON
> Xduoo XD-05 Balanced vs Chord Mojo 2
> 
> Nothing much to say. Xduoo oblitarates Chord completely. Swallows in one piece. Mojo 2 is huge disappointment, given its high price, much worse specs and ridiculously high price of Polly. Xduoo is better in every possible aspect. Bass has stronger impact, better extension, midrange is also more detailed, while being organic, natural. Soundstage is way bigger, dynamics are better, imaging is better, treble has better resolution. In general, Chord sounds just muddy comparing them A/B, muddy not meaning dark sounding, but just worse.
> ...


Are you using stock opamps to compare with Chord Mojo?😁. I do hear the difference between BT & USB. Lately been using USB dongles ( A&K PEE51 ) for XBal's Aux input for diffrence dac flavor.


----------



## gadgetgod

I received my xDuoo XD05 Bal today. But it has an issue of distortion and noise with HD600. Even with IEMs at loud volumes, I can hear high-pitched voices tearing up. Contacted the seller regarding this. The device also makes relay sounds(kat-kat-kat-kat) at times.


----------



## Admor

gadgetgod said:


> I received my xDuoo XD05 Bal today. But it has an issue of distortion and noise with HD600. Even with IEMs at loud volumes, I can hear high-pitched voices tearing up. Contacted the seller regarding this. The device also makes relay sounds(kat-kat-kat-kat) at times.


Relay sounds are normal. When turning on or pulling off/in headphones. Maybe try using different USB cable? Stock cable for me is deffective (lol) and makes ugly distortion which sounds like burning the device. Just every other USB cable works normally. I hope your unit is suffering only from bad cable, not something more serious. Cheers


----------



## DTKZ

Can I check? Does the 3.5mm lineout work when using bluetooth? For example, can I use it as a bluetooth receiver and connect the lineout to another amp?


----------



## slex

I think im gona roll this soon, they are on summer sale Aliexpress.😁


----------



## Ab10

gadgetgod said:


> I received my xDuoo XD05 Bal today. But it has an issue of distortion and noise with HD600. Even with IEMs at loud volumes, I can hear high-pitched voices tearing up. Contacted the seller regarding this. The device also makes relay sounds(kat-kat-kat-kat) at times.



Who is the Seller in your case?


----------



## Ab10

Let me ask - How is the heat? 

Unlike the previous model, there is no Vents, this time two 9038Q2M...Instead of a single AKM 4490/93 in earlier.


----------



## Rick1982

I know that is like Apple VS Pear but someone can compare the XD05 Bal vs iBasso DX300?


----------



## slex

Ab10 said:


> Let me ask - How is the heat?
> 
> Unlike the previous model, there is no Vents, this time two 9038Q2M...Instead of a single AKM 4490/93 in earlier.


Having casing in it, nothing unbearable.


----------



## Ab10

slex said:


> Having casing in it, nothing unbearable.



Thank You for the reply, I'm more concerned about the Device Health & Bulging battery of excessive heat. Operating Ambient Temperature for me will 25'c To 30'c as I belong from Hot-Humid Tropical Country.


----------



## slex

Ab10 said:


> Thank You for the reply, I'm more concerned about the Device Health & Bulging battery of excessive heat. Operating Ambient Temperature for me will 25'c To 30'c as I belong from Hot-Humid Tropical Country.


Me too along the equator😊.Theres a switches for battery or external. Never charge while in battery mode and you be fine.


----------



## Ab10

slex said:


> Me too along the equator😊.Theres a switches for battery or external. Never charge while in battery mode and you be fine.



Also, I like to ask this for a long time as this probably 3rd device with that External Battery Switch - Is this mean this kind of device can be operated without having the battery inside - As the battery went bad after years of usage, User remove that from the body, Connect power bank and used forever...... ?

In this way all those Hi-End Andriod DAP actually worth investing in if the manufacture provides this kind of switch - Right?


----------



## slex

Ab10 said:


> Also, I like to ask this for a long time as this probably 3rd device with that External Battery Switch - Is this mean this kind of device can be operated without having the battery inside - As the battery went bad after years of usage, User remove that from the body, Connect power bank and used forever...... ?
> 
> In this way all those Hi-End Andriod DAP actually worth investing in if the manufacture provides this kind of switch - Right?


Ask for part number of battery from support. Buy a spare if you think it will run out of dates. Else just stick to external USB C power input.

DAP are different with OS and screen running. Most of them are just single USB port.OS limitation for having 2 ports perhaps.


----------



## DTKZ

Can any owners chime in with whether the 3.5mm lineout works when used as a BT receiver?


----------



## LongBeforeShort

Is it possible to change the battery for amateur?


----------



## slex

LongBeforeShort said:


> Is it possible to change the battery for amateur?


I dun see is hard unlike daps.


----------



## Admor

LongBeforeShort said:


> Is it possible to change the battery for amateur?


I think yes. If you have any problems, I am regularly travelling between Polen, Deutschland und Schweiz, so I could help you if needed.


----------



## LongBeforeShort

Admor said:


> I think yes. If you have any problems, I am regularly travelling between Polen, Deutschland und Schweiz, so I could help you if needed.



Oh wow, you come around a lot! haha Will keep that in mind, thank you very much!


----------



## chaotic_angel

my Cayin CS 40TC35 is on the way. Being happy with AES connection, Im wondering if the Cayin CS 40TC35 can out perform the DDHIFI c to c connection.

Tried the optical input using Xduoo house cable, I found low mid and low are getting fatter which causing warmer sound overall. Not a fan.


----------



## chaotic_angel

chaotic_angel said:


> my Cayin CS 40TC35 is on the way. Being happy with AES connection, Im wondering if the Cayin CS 40TC35 can out perform the DDHIFI c to c connection.
> 
> Tried the optical input using Xduoo house cable, I found low mid and low are getting fatter which causing warmer sound overall. Not a fan.


Coax definitely has fuller (without being to fat like optical) blacker background than usb connection. 
Type C to 3.5 coax from @CayinSupport  CS 40TC35


----------



## C4PPY

How is the built-in microphone? Was thinking it could be used for conference calls on the go?


----------



## rlanger

C4PPY said:


> How is the built-in microphone? Was thinking it could be used for conference calls on the go?


I'm using it right now. No complaints from anyone.


----------



## C4PPY

rlanger said:


> I'm using it right now. No complaints from anyone.


Cool, via Phone or PC/Mac?


----------



## rlanger

C4PPY said:


> Cool, via Phone or PC/Mac?


PC


----------



## Ab10

How silence the balanced port for IEM (not very sensative) ? Any Hiss ?


----------



## C4PPY

rlanger said:


> PC


Thanks, built-in or dongle for the bluetooth?


----------



## Rick1982

Someone knows the output impedance of the 2 phone outputs? I can't find any info about this...


----------



## rlanger

C4PPY said:


> Thanks, built-in or dongle for the bluetooth?


Built in


----------



## nymz

Hey guys. Im kinda newfier here so I'm sorry for some dumb questions in advance.

Im on the market for a nem portable dac/amp that can do the following:

* optical lineout to other amps (act as a dac)
* optical line in (to plug my shanling m3x)
* usb line in to use it on desktop and Android phone
* nice battery life
* good power output

Does the xd05 take care of this points? Also, the whats the biggest difference between the balanced version and basic/plus xd05? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slater91

nymz said:


> Hey guys. Im kinda newfier here so I'm sorry for some dumb questions in advance.
> 
> Im on the market for a nem portable dac/amp that can do the following:
> 
> ...


I've embedded my answers in the quote. As for the biggest differences: it's a bit smaller and it has more power as well as the balanced connector, plus it uses USB-C instead of USB-A and it has Bluetooth. On top of a different design, of course, but that's more subjective.


----------



## Rick1982

Hi everyone, lately I hear some noise (rustling) when turning the volume knob up or down, sometimes it does this problem sometimes not in a totally random way, with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea and Final A4000) also tried to change cables.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## rlanger

Rick1982 said:


> Hi everyone, lately I hear some noise (rustling) when turning the volume knob up or down, sometimes it does this problem sometimes not in a totally random way, with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea and Final A4000) also tried to change cables.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


This will happen to many volume pots. Turn off your music and rotate the volume knob up and down a few time and the static noise will go away.


----------



## cbellevie

Rick1982 said:


> Hi everyone, lately I hear some noise (rustling) when turning the volume knob up or down, sometimes it does this problem sometimes not in a totally random way, with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea and Final A4000) also tried to change cables.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I've not experienced this, but find that I mostly change the volume from the audio source rather than the XD05 Bal, so I probably have accessed the volume wheel quite a lot less than you do.


----------



## Rick1982

rlanger said:


> This will happen to many volume pots. Turn off your music and rotate the volume knob up and down a few time and the static noise will go away.


I'll try it. Thanks!


----------



## gadgetgod

Hi friends,

I noticed my XD05 Bal battery was discharging heavily when not in use. Like I charged it full today morning, got not much use today, next day started at evening and it had 0 battery. I was worried and then I found a solution to it myself, I switched the knob on the back from Battery to External power when not in use. It has shown me literally no battery discharge ever since then.

Hope it helps someone else like me too!!


----------



## Rick1982 (Aug 20, 2021)

Strange, I don’t switch to Ext and no discharging at all. Very impressive battery life. But good to know in case it happens.

This evening no noise when I rotate the volume knob… I’m using iPhone 8 Plus > Apple Camera Connection > usb A to C adapter > usb C stock cable (the orange one) instead the short lightning to usb C stock cable.


----------



## Slater91

Yeah, I haven't had these issues either. If anything, the battery life of this device is quite impressive in my experience.
The thing I've noticed is that Bluetooth appears to be not quite there in terms of stability, even when keeping the device near the source (in my case, a desktop PC with an external antenna). Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Rick1982

No issues in my case (iPhone 8 Plus), I don’t use Bluetooth ‘cause it is worse than usb/lightning, but tested it and i’va a stable connection with my phone.


----------



## 21667

Hi guys, will get my xd05 bal in a few days =D got it second hand
Wanted to ask you guys what opamp have you guys tested with this and any recommendations?

I'm a bit bass head myself looking for that deep fast but not boomy kinda bass


----------



## gadgetgod

Slater91 said:


> Yeah, I haven't had these issues either. If anything, the battery life of this device is quite impressive in my experience.
> The thing I've noticed is that Bluetooth appears to be not quite there in terms of stability, even when keeping the device near the source (in my case, a desktop PC with an external antenna). Does anyone else have this issue?


No such issue. In fact Bluetooth is pretty solid for me. I have used my Samsung S6 Lite tablet with LDAC connection and iPhone 11 with AAC connection.


----------



## Slater91

Rick1982 said:


> No issues in my case (iPhone 8 Plus), I don’t use Bluetooth ‘cause it is worse than usb/lightning, but tested it and i’va a stable connection with my phone.





gadgetgod said:


> No such issue. In fact Bluetooth is pretty solid for me. I have used my Samsung S6 Lite tablet with LDAC connection and iPhone 11 with AAC connection.


Thanks. It seems like it might have been something environmental as it stopped having issues. Bluetooth really is temperamental as a technology...


21667 said:


> Hi guys, will get my xd05 bal in a few days =D got it second hand
> Wanted to ask you guys what opamp have you guys tested with this and any recommendations?
> 
> I'm a bit bass head myself looking for that deep fast but not boomy kinda bass


I have only tested the opamps provided by xDuoo and they're both fine, they have a neutral signature that does provide deep fast bass.


----------



## Victory112

Hello, could owners of the XD-05 BAL here please note (1) their most sensitive IEM and (2) how far they're able to turn the knob with that IEM before it gets too loud? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rick1982

Victory112 said:


> Hello, could owners of the XD-05 BAL here please note (1) their most sensitive IEM and (2) how far they're able to turn the knob with that IEM before it gets too loud? Thank you in advance!


My most sensitive iem is the Penon Volt and for me 3 o 4 on the volume knob is ok, depending on the record maybe 4,5 or 5 but most of the time is too loud for me.


----------



## Slater91

Victory112 said:


> Hello, could owners of the XD-05 BAL here please note (1) their most sensitive IEM and (2) how far they're able to turn the knob with that IEM before it gets too loud? Thank you in advance!


Any IEM I've tried was too loud for me on 1 without reducing the volume via software. Among the IEMs I've used: Thieaudio Legacy 2, Venture Electronics BIE Pro, Moondrop Aria. Even full-size headphones like the HiFiMAN Arya are way too loud for me at 1. I guess I have sensitive ears...


----------



## gadgetgod

Victory112 said:


> Hello, could owners of the XD-05 BAL here please note (1) their most sensitive IEM and (2) how far they're able to turn the knob with that IEM before it gets too loud? Thank you in advance!


Kinera Norn i never went above 1/9. Kinera Skuld is even below like 0.5/9 or something. Mirage and Ranko RIE-880 takes like 3-4/9 on the XD05 Bal. Hifiman Sundara takes about 4-5/9 but at high-gain. Same for HD600.


----------



## Victory112

Thanks all for your responses. Even on the lowest gain setting, the XD-05 BAL seems a bit on the loud side for IEMs without something like negative pre-amp gain or something akin to ifi's IEMatch. @gadgetgod Do you ever use the M3X's SE as an aux out for the XD-05?


----------



## gadgetgod

Victory112 said:


> Thanks all for your responses. Even on the lowest gain setting, the XD-05 BAL seems a bit on the loud side for IEMs without something like negative pre-amp gain or something akin to ifi's IEMatch. @gadgetgod Do you ever use the M3X's SE as an aux out for the XD-05?


yes, most of the time I use it like that only. M3X aux line-out to XD05 Bal.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Kinera Norn i never went above 1/9. Kinera Skuld is even below like 0.5/9 or something. Mirage and Ranko RIE-880 takes like 3-4/9 on the XD05 Bal. Hifiman Sundara takes about 4-5/9 but at high-gain. Same for HD600.


Hi @gadgetgod , i am planning on getting sundara or hd6 series to pair it with xd05 bal. Since you have those, any comment on how they sound?


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Hi @gadgetgod , i am planning on getting sundara or hd6 series to pair it with xd05 bal. Since you have those, any comment on how they sound?


Hello friend,

I had the HD600 and now I own Sundara. TBH XD05 Bal powers the HD600 flawlessly, but personal preference, I like HD600 with tube amps. For Sundara, it is a pretty solid pairing. Can drive it without any trouble and pairing is also nice.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I had the HD600 and now I own Sundara. TBH XD05 Bal powers the HD600 flawlessly, but personal preference, I like HD600 with tube amps. For Sundara, it is a pretty solid pairing. Can drive it without any trouble and pairing is also nice.


Thanks for the info my friend.
I think i will get the sundara since it covers more music genre. I like bass that deep and fast, most of the reviews said the sundara out performs the hd6 series in this area.


----------



## gadgetgod

Yeah


21667 said:


> Thanks for the info my friend.
> I think i will get the sundara since it covers more music genre. I like bass that deep and fast, most of the reviews said the sundara out performs the hd6 series in this area.


Yeah bass slams of Sundara is pretty solid!! It's just for the sub-bass you need to power it properly. Hope you enjoy your Sundara!!


----------



## 21667

Received the 2nd hand xd05 bal, tested it with usb c- usb c connection. I'm using onkyo player on android and the output adapter to 3.5mm single end. At first the display detected 44.1khz, but when i play a song. It displays "no connection" but the song still got played. Think theres something wrong woth the unit? Getting return it tomorrow.


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Received the 2nd hand xd05 bal, tested it with usb c- usb c connection. I'm using onkyo player on android and the output adapter to 3.5mm single end. At first the display detected 44.1khz, but when i play a song. It displays "no connection" but the song still got played. Think theres something wrong woth the unit? Getting return it tomorrow.


Maybe use it for a while and check. With my macbook i also sometimes don't get bitrate info. Though it works fine, no issues faced ever.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Maybe use it for a while and check. With my macbook i also sometimes don't get bitrate info. Though it works fine, no issues faced ever.


Thx for the reply my friend,  but the seller kinda not honest. He's already got a warranty claim before, this unit is a new replacement one. So that the warranty of his purchase is used up. In my country, the distributor only grants you 1 time replacement. If the new replacement unit got troubled, the warranty is as good as null. 
So i think i will return it and find another one.


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Thx for the reply my friend,  but the seller kinda not honest. He's already got a warranty claim before, this unit is a new replacement one. So that the warranty of his purchase is used up. In my country, the distributor only grants you 1 time replacement. If the new replacement unit got troubled, the warranty is as good as null.
> So i think i will return it and find another one.


oh that's sad man .

My unit initially had issues too. Straight out of the box sounding muddy and distorted. Like heavily distorted. I bought it from HiFiGo, so they replaced the unit within the next 8-10 days itself. And ever since then no issues faced(except battery draining while not in use and Power set to battery).


----------



## 21667

@gadgetgod 
yeah, but i got a superb deal from a seller, bnib pack with sundara.
About your problem, Maybe it is firmware issue? Can we update the firmware ourself?


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> @gadgetgod
> yeah, but i got a superb deal from a seller, bnib pack with sundara.
> About your problem, Maybe it is firmware issue? Can we update the firmware ourself?


No idea about firmware bro. But it got rectified. I simply switch the power to External when not in use. So no battery drain ever since then.


----------



## gadgetgod

My companion for today, M3X Aux out to XD05 Bal>See Audio Bravery!!


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> My companion for today, M3X Aux out to XD05 Bal>See Audio Bravery!!


Nice iems dude! I just checked xduoo website bout the firmware and they released a firmware for xd-05 bal but not on the plus and basic. So it means there are initial firmware problems with xd05 bal. Give it a try, who knows it solve your problem.


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Nice iems dude! I just checked xduoo website bout the firmware and they released a firmware for xd-05 bal but not on the plus and basic. So it means there are initial firmware problems with xd05 bal. Give it a try, who knows it solve your problem.


Thanks man!! I will check that firmware out.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Thanks man!! I will check that firmware out.


No Problem dude, let us know when you have successfully installed the new firmware and the results.. dont forget to read the "how to install firmware" if there is one...Good Luck!


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> No Problem dude, let us know when you have successfully installed the new firmware and the results.. dont forget to read the "how to install firmware" if there is one...Good Luck!


Was just checking it out. It needs a windows system. I am actually currently on my apple device. Will check at night on my home system to upgrade.

Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## Victory112

Has anyone compared this versus the iFi micro iDSD Signature for running low-efficiency planars like the Aeon 2 Noire?


----------



## Slater91

Victory112 said:


> Has anyone compared this versus the iFi micro iDSD Signature for running low-efficiency planars like the Aeon 2 Noire?


Unfortunately I had already sent back my review unit of the micro iDSD Signature when I got my XD-05 Balanced. But I can tell you that it can drive the HE-560 quite well, so that's something! I don't think there are major differences between them, if not for the bass boost feature that is far more effective on the iFi - and the Bluetooth which is completely missing there. In terms of sound, I wouldn't say there are large differences, if any at all really!

I've posted my full review of the XD-05 Bal in case anyone's interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-xd-05-bal.25415/reviews


----------



## gadgetgod

Got some Burson V5i-D opamps for my XD05 Bal. Will update some impressions tomorrow.


----------



## gadgetgod

Swapped the stock opamps on my XD05 Bal with Burson V5i-D. Man the background became so dark and clean, it's like no hiss, nothing even with sensitive IEMs like Vision Ears VE8. I also checked with Hifiman Sundara output is drastically clean. Today I am listening to Soranik ION2S with XD05 Bal(Burson V5i-D).


----------



## Rick1982

Difference in output power?


----------



## gadgetgod

Rick1982 said:


> Difference in output power?


Indeed with Burson output power is slightly lower than stock opamps. But it's still powerful enough to drive Hifiman Sundara. On stock opamps, I was at 5/9 on high gain, with Burson I am at 6.5/9.


----------



## Rick1982

Good to know, perfectly acceptable power.
How do you find other sound parameters (stage, extension, details etc…)?
Many thanks for your impressions, i want try to swap opamps and the V5 are in my list.


----------



## gadgetgod

Rick1982 said:


> Good to know, perfectly acceptable power.
> How do you find other sound parameters (stage, extension, details etc…)?
> Many thanks for your impressions, i want try to swap opamps and the V5 are in my list.


I am still trying the XD05 Bal more to notice dynamics. Initial impressions over a pair of OPA2134 I would say the output is much cleaner. Though I can say Stage has a good sense of depth now. With the OPA2134 I felt just boosted power.


----------



## gadgetgod

Happy Sunday Fellas!!

Listening to Vision Ears VE8 today with N6ii(A02 Lineout module)>> xDuoo XD05 Bal(Upgraded with Burson V5i-D Opamps), deadly stack <3


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Indeed with Burson output power is slightly lower than stock opamps. But it's still powerful enough to drive Hifiman Sundara. On stock opamps, I was at 5/9 on high gain, with Burson I am at 6.5/9.


Hi mate!

i am using this with sundara too! i actually thinking of changing to burson or/and have cable changed to 4.4 balanced
please give us your "final thoughts" about the xd05 bal pair with burson and sundara
whats the pros and cons


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> i am using this with sundara too! i actually thinking of changing to burson or/and have cable changed to 4.4 balanced
> please give us your "final thoughts" about the xd05 bal pair with burson and sundara
> whats the pros and cons


Sure mate i will update soon


----------



## Slater91

gadgetgod said:


> Swapped the stock opamps on my XD05 Bal with Burson V5i-D. Man the background became so dark and clean, it's like no hiss, nothing even with sensitive IEMs like Vision Ears VE8. I also checked with Hifiman Sundara output is drastically clean. Today I am listening to Soranik ION2S with XD05 Bal(Burson V5i-D).


That's weird, I have never heard even the slightest hint of background noise. My XD-05 Bal is perfectly silent. Have you tried the other opamp set xDuoo provided? Did that hiss as well on your unit?


----------



## gadgetgod

Slater91 said:


> That's weird, I have never heard even the slightest hint of background noise. My XD-05 Bal is perfectly silent. Have you tried the other opamp set xDuoo provided? Did that hiss as well on your unit?


Sorry for the late reply mate.

Indeed the XD05 Bal is silent on stock opamps, but when you switch them with Burson V5iD it gets even darker. Like Dead Silent now. Sound is more detailed and precise now.


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> i am using this with sundara too! i actually thinking of changing to burson or/and have cable changed to 4.4 balanced
> please give us your "final thoughts" about the xd05 bal pair with burson and sundara
> whats the pros and cons


Hi mate sorry for the late reply, I was not well for the past 2-3 days.

About my experience with XD05 Bal and Sundara. The synergy is top-notch, background as I stated is dark and clean. I consider Sundara to be a bit on the brighter side, but there is no harshness or fatigue with the XD-05 Bal.

Adding the Burson V5i D has enhanced my experience. Though you have to give slight extra power in comparison to the stock opamps, you get rewarded by a rich experience. The pairing is mostly neutral and natural, I personally feel the resolution is a tad bit better with the Burson V5iD.


----------



## 21667 (Sep 16, 2021)

gadgetgod said:


> Sorry for the late reply mate.
> 
> Indeed the XD05 Bal is silent on stock opamps, but when you switch them with Burson V5iD it gets even darker. Like Dead Silent now. Sound is more detailed and precise now.


hi mate,
what about the higher mid? (female singer voice) i find it a bit brittle on stock amps. does it fix those?
and sub bass? cause sundara really pack some punch, but still lacking on a bit sub bass

edit: hope you are getting better, i am recovering from covid myself


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> hi mate,
> what about the higher mid? (female singer voice) i find it a bit brittle on stock amps. does it fix those?
> and sub bass? cause sundara really pack some punch, but still lacing on a bit sub bass


Bro TBH that sub-bass you will feel only on desktop grade amplifiers. Even though XD05 Bal has a 1W output, it doesn't match what a dedicated desktop amp can do. For sub-bass try the Sundara with a powerful desktop amplifier. About that female voice, yes as I said resolution is a tad bit better it helps in presenting better clarity for vocals.

I personally feel Burson brought much improvements to the sound.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Bro TBH that sub-bass you will feel only on desktop grade amplifiers. Even though XD05 Bal has a 1W output, it doesn't match what a dedicated desktop amp can do. For sub-bass try the Sundara with a powerful desktop amplifier. About that female voice, yes as I said resolution is a tad bit better it helps in presenting better clarity for vocals.
> 
> I personally feel Burson brought much improvements to the sound.


thanks for the info, will try on those opamps first, since i am planning on changing the wires to balanced. i think i should cut the wire budget (buy a cheaper but recommended one) and invest in this opamp instead.

hope you are getting well more and more each day, 
sending my prayers from Indonesia


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> thanks for the info, will try on those opamps first, since i am planning on changing the wires to balanced. i think i should cut the wire budget (buy a cheaper but recommended one) and invest in this opamp instead.
> 
> hope you are getting well more and more each day,
> sending my prayers from Indonesia


Thanks man!! Indeed  I am working on finalizing my review for XD05 Bal. Will post it on the thread soon.


----------



## Rick1982

@gadgetgod  any problem fitting the 2 Burson opamps in the XD05 Bal (pin dimension or length for example)?
I've a pair in the cart and i'm ready to click on buy!


----------



## gadgetgod

Rick1982 said:


> @gadgetgod  any problem fitting the 2 Burson opamps in the XD05 Bal (pin dimension or length for example)?
> I've a pair in the cart and i'm ready to click on buy!


No issues as such. In fact they are easy to place than the stock OPAMPS.


----------



## marco1kw

hello everyone I do not write much but I read a lot, I bought yesterday xduoo xd05 bal and I am waiting for its arrival, and I wanted to know if like you there was someone who had tried many op amps since the free ones made by you are on chip dac ak4493. furthermore, upon arrival, I will test whether the balanced output has separate masses. as for the op amp they attract me both for the price and for the speed of finding them the "oracle 2" has anyone tried them on xd05 bal? goodasetara to all


----------



## Cygx1

Hi guys, I got my xduoo xd05 balanced newly and noticed there is significant volume difference between DSD and PCM files. DSDs are just at least 3-4 steps louder!! It is really annoying for example when playing a list and a DSD file comes after a PCM, it plays then extremely loud. I wonder if anyone has the same problem? And if there is any solution?


----------



## 21667 (Sep 19, 2021)

Cygx1 said:


> Hi guys, I got my xduoo xd05 balanced newly and noticed there is significant volume difference between DSD and PCM files. DSDs are just at least 3-4 steps louder!! It is really annoying for example when playing a list and a DSD file comes after a PCM, it plays then extremely loud. I wonder if anyone has the same problem? And if there is any solution?


i got no problem with mine
things to note :
 my source is android mobilephone with onkyo player, what ever file i play it goes to filter 8 (dsd mode) #edit# i used usbC to usb Cwith my android phone
and then with my PC, since i did not know how to install the dsd driver (doesnt seems to work), the amp sets to pcm mode (filter 1 to 7) even when i play dsd files


----------



## Johnfg465vd

BAL owners, can you guys provide some comparisons between XD-05 BAL & some other DAC's (Portable, Desktop, DAP's... does not matter). I just wanna understand how it stacks up against other DAC's. I've been considering getting this device but there aren't a lot of reviews out there so... any help or inputs would be great.


----------



## 21667

gadgetgod said:


> Thanks man!! Indeed  I am working on finalizing my review for XD05 Bal. Will post it on the thread soon.


just received my burson v51d, listening to sarah mclachlan -angel. sounds better, especially her voice is more "intimate". 
thx for the recommendation mate!


----------



## gadgetgod

21667 said:


> just received my burson v51d, listening to sarah mclachlan -angel. sounds better, especially her voice is more "intimate".
> thx for the recommendation mate!


Anytime mate


----------



## marco1kw

21667 said:


> just received my burson v51d, listening to sarah mclachlan -angel. sounds better, especially her voice is more "intimate".
> thx for the recommendation mate!


did you use original burson or chinese opamp?


----------



## marco1kw

Johnfg465vd said:


> BAL owners, can you guys provide some comparisons between XD-05 BAL & some other DAC's (Portable, Desktop, DAP's... does not matter). I just wanna understand how it stacks up against other DAC's. I've been considering getting this device but there aren't a lot of reviews out there so... any help or inputs would be great.


as soon as possible I will perform comparison with coupled desktop dac smsl su-8 and amp smsl sh-8, I also have amp topping A90 and wired dac 4 sound dac 2 dsd, and again chinese dac with double akm4399 and discrete output


----------



## 21667

marco1kw said:


> did you use original burson or chinese opamp?



bought the original one, comes with box. still burning it in, at first the bass pucnh is missing. but i think it will burn in and come back eventually. starting to feel the punch at 2-3 hours


----------



## Rick1982

Johnfg465vd said:


> BAL owners, can you guys provide some comparisons between XD-05 BAL & some other DAC's (Portable, Desktop, DAP's... does not matter). I just wanna understand how it stacks up against other DAC's. I've been considering getting this device but there aren't a lot of reviews out there so... any help or inputs would be great.


I can comment only vs Chord Mojo...
Mojo has a more fun sound, more colored but less extended both ways in comparison to the XD05 Bal. Mojo has a little emphasis on mid bass and more rolled off highs to my ears. In general can be more engaging especially with dryer or colder iems with a bigger/fuller bass due to mid bass emphasis.
Xd05 Bla is more linear, more powerful, more resolving and more neutral. Also has a wider stage and generally a more airy presentation.
Xd05 Bal is way more versatile than the Mojo and the battery is way way better in the Xd05.
Xd05 Bal is better to my ears in detail retrieval, maybe for a blacker background.
From the 4.4 balanced output the differences are scaled up to my ears.
As always it depend on you preferences, a more colored vs more neutral/linear presentation.
Mojo become hotter, in comparison the Xduoo remains almost cold.

I like both depends on the iem I'm using or what I want to ear in that moment but I think technically the XD05 Bal is superior and I tend to use the Xduoo most of the time.
Only my thoughts and with stock opamps.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rick1982 said:


> I can comment only vs Chord Mojo...
> Mojo has a more fun sound, more colored but less extended both ways in comparison to the XD05 Bal. Mojo has a little emphasis on mid bass and more rolled off highs to my ears. In general can be more engaging especially with dryer or colder iems with a bigger/fuller bass due to mid bass emphasis.
> Xd05 Bla is more linear, more powerful, more resolving and more neutral. Also has a wider stage and generally a more airy presentation.
> Xd05 Bal is way more versatile than the Mojo and the battery is way way better in the Xd05.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your impressions. I had similar experience with Mojo vs iDSD Signature. Mojo sounded rolled off at both ends and it's soundstage was not as wide. Both devices had a different sound signature. 

I've got some doubts I hope you can give me some answers, others' opinions are welcome too

You mentioned using IEM with the BAL, any issues with channel imbalance or lack of usable volume range because of high power?

I remember my XD-05 (Original version) and 05BL Pro combo had issues with bluetooth range, is this also an issue with the BAL?

Finally, among the devices I've owned, those that used ESS chips like LG G7, LG G8x, BC3, UP4... The overall sound has a sharpness to it, is that the case with BAL?


----------



## Rick1982

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions. I had similar experience with Mojo vs iDSD Signature. Mojo sounded rolled off at both ends and it's soundstage was not as wide. Both devices had a different sound signature.
> 
> I've got some doubts I hope you can give me some answers, others' opinions are welcome too
> 
> ...


No channel imbalance to my ears with Mangird Tea, Penon Volt or Final A4000, I think I listen a little loud... with Tea and Volt I'm between 2.5>4.5 on the volume knob (depending on the song), with Final A4000 sometimes I go also to 5/6 on the volume knob.
I've only tested bluetooth 'cause I use the XD05 Bal alway wired, I  have not noticed any issue (disconnection, pops or other strange sounds).

I personally don't notice any sharpness or "glare" in the sound... this is my first Ess Dac and I was afraid too before buying. Mojo can be described as more "analogue" for sure (warmer and more colored) but I don't find the Xduoo sound digital or sharp... to my ears it sounds neutral/linear, detailed and extended.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rick1982 said:


> No channel imbalance to my ears with Mangird Tea, Penon Volt or Final A4000, I think I listen a little loud... with Tea and Volt I'm between 2.5>4.5 on the volume knob (depending on the song), with Final A4000 sometimes I go also to 5/6 on the volume knob.
> I've only tested bluetooth 'cause I use the XD05 Bal alway wired, I  have not noticed any issue (disconnection, pops or other strange sounds).
> 
> I personally don't notice any sharpness or "glare" in the sound... this is my first Ess Dac and I was afraid too before buying. Mojo can be described as more "analogue" for sure (warmer and more colored) but I don't find the Xduoo sound digital or sharp... to my ears it sounds neutral/linear, detailed and extended.


Awesome, thanks for taking the time to share your impressions.


----------



## 21667

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions. I had similar experience with Mojo vs iDSD Signature. Mojo sounded rolled off at both ends and it's soundstage was not as wide. Both devices had a different sound signature.
> 
> I've got some doubts I hope you can give me some answers, others' opinions are welcome too
> 
> ...


The bluetooh is for close range only, they just glued the "antenna" (actually it is just a wire) to the 3 button side of the pvc window. If you are using ldac on quality mode, make sure to face the 3 button side to your phone for best experience.

 The pvc windows (3 of them) are only "stikers" they just double taped it. If you can 3D print the window panel, You actually can mod it with a better external antenna.


----------



## Dynamo5561

Hey guys,

just got a XD05 BAL. So far pretty nice device. But I can hear some hiss on the balanced 4,4mm output when turning higher than volume 3 without playing music. I don't have that issue with the SE output. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

21667 said:


> The bluetooh is for close range only, they just glued the "antenna" (actually it is just a wire) to the 3 button side of the pvc window.


Disappointing to see xDuoo has not improved the bluetooth range. I had the 05BL & 05BL Pro and both had poor range. Not sure about the Pro version but 05BL had the same wire like antenna that stopped working after a fall.


----------



## Rick1982

Dynamo5561 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just got a XD05 BAL. So far pretty nice device. But I can hear some hiss on the balanced 4,4mm output when turning higher than volume 3 without playing music. I don't have that issue with the SE output. Can anyone confirm?


I can ear some noise rotating the volume knob on the SE output (it seems like static noise), pause the music, rotate up and down the knob several time and the problem disappear. No noise or other stage sound on 4.4 output for me.


----------



## Dynamo5561

Rick1982 said:


> I can ear some noise rotating the volume knob on the SE output (it seems like static noise), pause the music, rotate up and down the knob several time and the problem disappear. No noise or other stage sound on 4.4 output for me.


Thanks for the reply! Ok then my device should have an issue. I can clearly hear hiss at around 2,5 volume. It gets louder until 8 and then at 9 it gets a bit less.
I tried rotating the volume knob up and down multiple times didn't do anything for me. The SE output is totally fine on my device.


----------



## Rick1982

Dynamo5561 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Ok then my device should have an issue. I can clearly hear hiss at around 2,5 volume. It gets louder until 8 and then at 9 it gets a bit less.
> I tried rotating the volume knob up and down multiple times didn't do anything for me. The SE output is totally fine on my device.


Do you hear noise also when music is playing?


----------



## Dynamo5561

Rick1982 said:


> Do you hear noise also when music is playing?


I only listen around 0,5 -1 volume, so no I don't hear it in a regular use case listening with IEMs. 

But when playing a blank sound I can hear the hiss after 2,5 volume. If I devide to use over ear headphones in the future where I need to crank up the volume higher, I would be able to hear the hiss with them or not?

I rechecked and there is also hiss on the SE output, but it is less than on the 4,4mm.


----------



## cbellevie

Dynamo5561 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just got a XD05 BAL. So far pretty nice device. But I can hear some hiss on the balanced 4,4mm output when turning higher than volume 3 without playing music. I don't have that issue with the SE output. Can anyone confirm?



I've had my XD05 BAL for a while now, use for hours every day and always on the balanced out and not experienced this at all. I also don't experience hearing noise when changing the volume, which I have seen some other people comment on. 

For a while I was experiencing an issue where I would hear an occasional pop/noise over USB from the Windows machine. This was only over USB from Windows (no issues from my Mac, iOS or Android devices). This almost prompted me to return, but did start to occur less frequently and now no longer happens at all.


----------



## Dynamo5561

cbellevie said:


> I've had my XD05 BAL for a while now, use for hours every day and always on the balanced out and not experienced this at all. I also don't experience hearing noise when changing the volume, which I have seen some other people comment on.
> 
> For a while I was experiencing an issue where I would hear an occasional pop/noise over USB from the Windows machine. This was only over USB from Windows (no issues from my Mac, iOS or Android devices). This almost prompted me to return, but did start to occur less frequently and now no longer happens at all.


Thanks for all the feedback. I have sent it back, they will send a new unit. I will comment here when I get the new unit.


----------



## 21667

cbellevie said:


> I've had my XD05 BAL for a while now, use for hours every day and always on the balanced out and not experienced this at all. I also don't experience hearing noise when changing the volume, which I have seen some other people comment on.
> 
> For a while I was experiencing an issue where I would hear an occasional pop/noise over USB from the Windows machine. This was only over USB from Windows (no issues from my Mac, iOS or Android devices). This almost prompted me to return, but did start to occur less frequently and now no longer happens at all.


for the windows devices, use a diffrent cable the cable prvided are trash.
prefer the ones that the usb C give a nice tight fit and use a USB A on windows side. get a USB 3,0 cable and it will work


Johnfg465vd said:


> Disappointing to see xDuoo has not improved the bluetooth range. I had the 05BL & 05BL Pro and both had poor range. Not sure about the Pro version but 05BL had the same wire like antenna that stopped working after a fall.


maybe the wire connector got unplugged after the fall? i'm looking for somebd who can 3d print the window so that i can replace the wire to a real external antenna


Rick1982 said:


> I can ear some noise rotating the volume knob on the SE output (it seems like static noise), pause the music, rotate up and down the knob several time and the problem disappear. No noise or other stage sound on 4.4 output for me.


+1


----------



## cbellevie

21667 said:


> for the windows devices, use a diffrent cable the cable prvided are trash.
> prefer the ones that the usb C give a nice tight fit and use a USB A on windows side. get a USB 3,0 cable and it will work



I'm convinced it is Windows or the Window driver. It happened regardless of which of the more than a dozen cables I tried and only happened on Windows. Also did not matter which USB port I used on my Windows machine. I did have to reinstall the driver at one point, although unfortunately didn't notice immediately if that was when the popping stopped. But if was after that at some point for sure.


----------



## 21667 (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes, computer have much more components than a simple player or phones. so more electrical distubance in a pc
i have less clicks when i changed my cable, yep, did try to reinstall the driver too.
and have changed the opamp to burson v5i
didnt notice a click since, but will look for the click while burn-in the opamps


----------



## rlanger (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi all. Recently got some Burson V5i op-amps for my amp. Thought I'd give some feedback compared to the Muses02 that I've been using since I got the XDuoo early this year.






A little background to start: I've been in this hobby since about 2005, and have had the opportunity to listen some truly remarkable systems in that time. Living just over an hour from Tokyo helps. I can audition some amazing gear in the city.

Prior to getting into the hobby I was a professional guitarist and studied jazz performance at university, and following that, at Humber College in Toronto. So, I'd like to think I have a pretty good ear for things music related.

Having said that, I'm 54, and while my hearing tests show no significant loss yet, I do have some tinnitus in my right ear from years of playing beside a piccolo-snare-drum-hammering-lunatic of a drummer.

Now generally, I think it's pretty tough to A/B gear, especially something like op-amps, when it takes 10 minutes or so to change them, so take this with a grain of salt, but I'll do my best to give you my honest opinion. And, just a disclaimer, I was provided with the Bursons free of charge in exchange for my thoughts.





I have been mostly satisfied with the Muses and didn't necessarily feel the need to upgrade. They offer excellent clarity, very good instrument separation, but I feel that they only provide a very slight improvement in soundstage over the original op-amps that come with the XDuoo. And, this is where I feel the Burson excel over the Muses.

Listening to Glenn Gould's Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra, the presentation is slightly wider, not so much taller, but there is certainly more forward presence, which I don't really notice with the Muses. And listening to something like Yosi Horikawa's Spaces is absolutely sublime.





Instrument texture feels similar with both op-amps. They both offer excellent presentation of guitars and pianos, which is critical for me. Acoustic guitars sound dynamic with excellent attack and decay with both op-amps, but if I had to pick one, I'd probably go with the Burson. It could be the newness of the sound over the Muses, but if you listen to a lot of guitar music, I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Electric guitars also sound fantastic on the Burson. Jealous Man, by The Marcus King Band really never sounded better on my setup. Actually, this is a fantastic track to test out gear: well recorded, amazing horns, simple but present bass, beautiful B3 pads laid down by the keyboardist, great snare sound, smoking guitar, and of course Marcus' ridiculously amazing vocals. There's a ton going on, and on some setups, it can come across as a muddy mess. Not so on this setup. Everything sounds great.

I don't listen to a ton of female vocals, but I compared Joni Mitchell's Morning Morgantown. With the Muses, it occasionally sounds a little bright to me. Not necessarily sibilant, but If you know the track, you'll probably know what I mean. I found it to be only slightly less problematic on with the Bursons. Apart from this very small issue though, I would say the recording still sounds wonderful. So nice in fact, that I just kept listening to the album with the Bursons installed.

I love bass, although I don't consider myself a bass-head. I would never sacrifice overall presentation for the sake of increased bass. To test out the bass response I listened to Alain Caron's live album "In Concert". One word, TIGHT. Bass control is sensational, never bloated, and just as with guitar sounds, attack and decay have a very realistic feel.

So, I'm definitely going to keep the Bursons installed. For my listening tastes, they certainly offer an improvement in a couple of areas over the Muses. But as mentioned previously, I think most people will be more than satisfied with either op-amp.

With the addition of quality op-amps like the Burson V5i, the XDduoo BAL has to be one of the best offerings in its price range, although after now having tested these op-amps, I'd love to compare it to the Burson Playmate 2, which is around the same price. But, extremely satisfied with the XDuoo driving my Sundaras, so I'm in no rush to upgrade.


----------



## rlanger

Ok, just a bit of an update after about 20+ more hours of listening time across more of my library and I can definitively say that the Bursons are a solid upgrade over the Muses02 for me. I may have to go back and listen again to the Muses, but the improvements in bass control and soundstage almost make it feel like I'm listening to a new amp. 

Two thumbs up! 👍👍


----------



## Dynamo5561

Dynamo5561 said:


> I only listen around 0,5 -1 volume, so no I don't hear it in a regular use case listening with IEMs.
> 
> But when playing a blank sound I can hear the hiss after 2,5 volume. If I devide to use over ear headphones in the future where I need to crank up the volume higher, I would be able to hear the hiss with them or not?
> 
> I rechecked and there is also hiss on the SE output, but it is less than on the 4,4mm.



So I have sent the device back due to the noise in the 4.4mm output. The seller checked with his IEMs (18 ohm) and did a sepctral analysis and said he wasn't able to hear noise and can't measure anything. 

I used the 64Audio Fourte which has 10 ohm and I was definitely able to hear noise. And it was not barely noticable, it was quiet loud. Not sure if I should buy another unit to see if it was only realted to that unit. Also it doesn't make sense to me what the seller wrote, because I only had the noise issue on the 4.4mm output and not on the 6,35mm output with the same IEMs. 

Anybody maybe have a vey sensitive IEM who can check the 4.4mm output for noise?


----------



## rlanger

While I was replacing the op-amps in my amp, I noticed that the battery had become swollen, making it extremely difficult to get the board out of the case. I had to open the rear of the case and apply a significant amount of force to get the board out.

Has anyone else noticed this issue? I've contacted XDuoo twice in the last couple of weeks to find out where I can get a replacement battery, but haven't received a response from them. I'm a little concerned this might cause an issue.


----------



## cbellevie

rlanger said:


> While I was replacing the op-amps in my amp, I noticed that the battery had become swollen, making it extremely difficult to get the board out of the case. I had to open the rear of the case and apply a significant amount of force to get the board out.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this issue? I've contacted XDuoo twice in the last couple of weeks to find out where I can get a replacement battery, but haven't received a response from them. I'm a little concerned this might cause an issue.



Yikes - I've not seen this, but as these are relatively new, please let us know how that goes.


----------



## gadgetgod

rlanger said:


> While I was replacing the op-amps in my amp, I noticed that the battery had become swollen, making it extremely difficult to get the board out of the case. I had to open the rear of the case and apply a significant amount of force to get the board out.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this issue? I've contacted XDuoo twice in the last couple of weeks to find out where I can get a replacement battery, but haven't received a response from them. I'm a little concerned this might cause an issue.


OMG this is sad to know man :/ I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 3, 2021)

rlanger said:


> While I was replacing the op-amps in my amp, I noticed that the battery had become swollen, making it extremely difficult to get the board out of the case. I had to open the rear of the case and apply a significant amount of force to get the board out.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this issue? I've contacted XDuoo twice in the last couple of weeks to find out where I can get a replacement battery, but haven't received a response from them. I'm a little concerned this might cause an issue.



All XD-05 versions till now came with breathable vent till this unit - So their life span much longer than this, using the 1st Gen (USB-A at the back) since 2018 for the daily driver - No such problem, I think xDuoo knew this and design accordingly for their high power amp DAC. This time they use two DAC for each channel with a sealed enclosure with this much power....that is ridiculous to copy Fiio Q5s which is not even this kind of powerful.

Wanted to buy this model but the sudden complete battery drain reported earlier in this thread.....put me away.

Anyhow for a Brand New unit not even complete a year is a serious matter of concern.


----------



## rlanger (Oct 4, 2021)

Ab10 said:


> All XD-05 versions till now came with breathable vent till this unit - So their life span much longer than this, using the 1st Gen (USB-A at the back) since 2018 for the daily driver - No such problem, I think xDuoo knew this and design accordingly for their high power amp DAC. This time they use two DAC for each channel with a sealed enclosure with this much power....that is ridiculous to copy Fiio Q5s which is not even this kind of powerful.
> 
> Wanted to buy this model but the sudden complete battery drain reported earlier in this thread.....put me away.
> 
> Anyhow for a Brand New unit not even complete a year is a serious matter of concern.


And this is with using the battery for a grand total of maybe one hour since I got the unit. It stays connected to my PC as in the picture and switched to ext. power mode.

But, it's not so much the battery issue that disturbs me as the complete lack of response to my two requests for help from XDuoo. Defects and issues are to be expected with a small percentage of all products, but such terrible customer service should not be.

Having said that, I think you'll be hard-pressed to find a better sounding unit for the price.


----------



## Dynamo5561

Update on my XD05 story:

I have sent back my original device as it had very noticable noise on the 4.4mm output with my IEMs (10 OHM Tia Fourte).
Ordered a second device from another dealer which just have arrived. Same issue there... So if you have sensitive IEMs I don't recommend buying this unit.
Further, I attached my over-ear headphones to the 3,5mm output and compared its 1 Watt (32Ω) output power to the Hugo 2 (740mW 32Ω) and the Hugo is much much more louder (at least 30-40%)!


----------



## 21667

rlanger said:


> And this is with using the battery for a grand total of maybe one hour since I got the unit. It stays connected to my PC as in the picture and switched to ext. power mode.
> 
> But, it's not so much the battery issue that disturbs me as the complete lack of response to my two requests for help from XDuoo. Defects and issues are to be expected with a small percentage of all products, but such terrible customer service should not be.
> 
> Having said that, I think you'll be hard-pressed to find a better sounding unit for the price.


I think you over charged the battery, even it is on ext power mode, it still charge the battery. So i "drain" the battery once in a while and wont put on charge cable on if i am not using

I have updated the latest firmware (can find it on xduoo website), been using it for 1 month. So far the battery is treating me well. No power loss on battery mode when the device is off.


----------



## gadgetgod

Dynamo5561 said:


> Update on my XD05 story:
> 
> I have sent back my original device as it had very noticable noise on the 4.4mm output with my IEMs (10 OHM Tia Fourte).
> Ordered a second device from another dealer which just have arrived. Same issue there... So if you have sensitive IEMs I don't recommend buying this unit.
> Further, I attached my over-ear headphones to the 3,5mm output and compared its 1 Watt (32Ω) output power to the Hugo 2 (740mW 32Ω) and the Hugo is much much more louder (at least 30-40%)!


my unit initially had this issue too. I got a replacement that was working perfectly fine tested with multiple IEMs. I am guessing xDuoo should look into the QC issues for the XD05 Bal.


----------



## 21667

anybody have volume issues on playing dsd files on windows machine? i am using foobar (with plug-in) the volume is just too low. i needed to maxed out the xd05 bal volume to have decent volume. the comparison is 16bit i only needed 5to6 volume, on 24bit i needed 6to7 volume if i wanted the get the same loudness. But on DSD file i needed to maxed out the volume to have a proper listening. which is not good.

any advice on that? or other player recommendation?


----------



## Rick1982

Switched to Burson V5i opamps, really a big upgrade in comparison to stock opamps. The sound of the Burson V5i reminds me to the sound i had with my Sugden A21SE in some way, rich sound with a lot of details, very natural and detailed mids and highs and more depth. 
BUT… i’ve a problem, when i switch to high gain i can ear audible noise (background noise like “ssssssssssss”) with or without music playing. In low gain no problem, no noise. I’ve this issue with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea, Final A4000 and Jcally EP05).


----------



## rlanger

Rick1982 said:


> Switched to Burson V5i opamps, really a big upgrade in comparison to stock opamps. The sound of the Burson V5i reminds me to the sound i had with my Sugden A21SE in some way, rich sound with a lot of details, very natural and detailed mids and highs and more depth.
> BUT… i’ve a problem, when i switch to high gain i can ear audible noise (background noise like “ssssssssssss”) with or without music playing. In low gain no problem, no noise. I’ve this issue with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea, Final A4000 and Jcally EP05).


That's what low gain is for. There's really no reason to use high gain with your items. And yes, the Bursons sound awesome.


----------



## Rick1982

rlanger said:


> That's what low gain is for. There's really no reason to use high gain with your items. And yes, the Bursons sound awesome.


I agree, but no noise with stock opamps. 
Only with Final A4000 sometimes I switch to high gain, extra power apart I ear the mids pushed a little more forward in high gain.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rick1982 said:


> I agree, but no noise with stock opamps.
> Only with Final A4000 sometimes I switch to high gain, extra power apart I ear the mids pushed a little more forward in high gain.


IMO nothing to worry about, just use low gain. Extra power won't matter for IEM's and will cause issues with limited volume knob range and noise. The slight change with A4000 could just be as issue of improper volume match and even if it's not, the difference probably won't be enough to matter.


----------



## Rick1982

Johnfg465vd said:


> IMO nothing to worry about, just use low gain. Extra power won't matter for IEM's and will cause issues with limited volume knob range and noise. The slight change with A4000 could just be as issue of improper volume match and even if it's not, the difference probably won't be enough to matter.


Nothing to worry about for sure, XD05 has enough power for iems also in low gain, I’m curious why I can’t ear any noise with stock opamps. The sound is amazing with Bursons.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rick1982 said:


> Nothing to worry about for sure, XD05 has enough power for iems also in low gain, I’m curious why I can’t ear any noise with stock opamps. The sound is amazing with Bursons.


I don't know the technical reason (someone else can come forward) but during the time I swapped different Opamps, I noticed some had increased noise floor... maybe internal circuitry is designed to be very well matched to the stock Opamps voltage requirements or something 🤷


----------



## marco1kw (Oct 10, 2021)

Once the oracle-II has arrived, they are now doing a bit of testing, I would be very curious to hear the opamp bursons


----------



## 21667

Rick1982 said:


> Switched to Burson V5i opamps, really a big upgrade in comparison to stock opamps. The sound of the Burson V5i reminds me to the sound i had with my Sugden A21SE in some way, rich sound with a lot of details, very natural and detailed mids and highs and more depth.
> BUT… i’ve a problem, when i switch to high gain i can ear audible noise (background noise like “ssssssssssss”) with or without music playing. In low gain no problem, no noise. I’ve this issue with all my iems (Penon Volt, Mangird Tea, Final A4000 and Jcally EP05).


I am using burson 5vi too, didnt experince the noise. have updated the latest firmware before i changed the opamps (you can find it on their website). but i personally use low gain for iem. high gain is  too harsh for me using iems, i only use high gain on my sundara.


----------



## rlanger

rlanger said:


> While I was replacing the op-amps in my amp, I noticed that the battery had become swollen, making it extremely difficult to get the board out of the case. I had to open the rear of the case and apply a significant amount of force to get the board out.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this issue? I've contacted XDuoo twice in the last couple of weeks to find out where I can get a replacement battery, but haven't received a response from them. I'm a little concerned this might cause an issue.


I finally received an email from XDuoo today. They said that they will send me a new battery free of charge.

I asked if there is a way to prevent this from happening again. Will update if I get a response.


----------



## 21667

rlanger said:


> I finally received an email from XDuoo today. They said that they will send me a new battery free of charge.
> 
> I asked if there is a way to prevent this from happening again. Will update if I get a response.


Good news mate! starting to worry a bit when they didnt reply to customer's complaint emails...

most of all lithium batteries have the same characteristic, i hope the article below can be a help
https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-808-how-to-prolong-lithium-based-batteries

but xduoo may/can designed the charging method "diffrently" so it is wiser to follow their instructions. looking forward for your update =)


----------



## Johnfg465vd

About 2 years ago, I had issues with volume pot noise and no display on my XD-05. I sent xDuoo an E-Mail requesting repairs and was worried when I did not receive any reply for 3 days. Got one later and they did the same thing they are doing for @rlanger, sent me replacement parts free of cost.

So, while the customer care service is a bit slow, they do get back to you and help you with any problems you have which is nice.


----------



## kargy

Hello everyone! I can not find the instruction on the firmware. The firmware found. And there is no step by step instructions. Tell me?


----------



## 21667

kargy said:


> Hello everyone! I can not find the instruction on the firmware. The firmware found. And there is no step by step instructions. Tell me?



for me, use windows PC, install the driver first, plug in the usb C, flash the driver. 
i got no problem what so ever


----------



## kargy (Nov 15, 2021)

I apologize. The reboot of the computer and everything turned out!)


----------



## Ben86

How does it sound compared to midrange dap's like ibasso dx160 or shanling m6 or fiio m11?


----------



## KienDre

I have a concern to any "xd-5 bal" owner, with sensitive iem like 10ohms + 110db sensitivity, even on low gain what is the maximum listenable volume level it can reach? or even with level 1 that already too loud? With the after, would something like IFI iematch would help extend the range of volume? I'm currently with the EST 112 and looking for a dac/amp would live with me for quite long time and xd-05 bal is on my short list. I'm in between Fiio KA3 or Xd-05 basic (potentially upgraded to some opamps like burson v5id) or ifi hip dac 2.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

I'm interested in a comparision between XD-05 BAL and other portable DAC or DAP too. Any feedback would be of much help. Thanks.


----------



## Ben86

rlanger said:


> Hi all. Recently got some Burson V5i op-amps for my amp. Thought I'd give some feedback compared to the Muses02 that I've been using since I got the XDuoo early this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you compare it to any midrange DAP like ibasso dx160, fiio m11 or shanling m6 in terms of sound quality? Need to decide what is better to buy a midrange DAP or XD05Bal + 2xv5i-D


----------



## rlanger

Ben86 said:


> Can you compare it to any midrange DAP like ibasso dx160, fiio m11 or shanling m6 in terms of sound quality? Need to decide what is better to buy a midrange DAP or XD05Bal + 2xv5i-D


I don't have a mid-range dap.


----------



## ccrys

How it's sq xd-05 plus vs balanced?

On the paper they have same power output. 

I'm using Quad Era 1 hp (94 dB/mW @ 20ohm). 

I'm not interested for bt.

Worth it 60% diference?

Maby at this difference can make upgrade to burson opa's.


----------



## calcatreppola

just rolled my xd05 bal with opa627ap (hopefully original...) what a change! 
I am using it with NiceHCK ebx21 balanced. I have to get used to it. First impressions: soundstage is completely different than with the original opamp, it seems much more natural and huuuuuuuge; and everything is rather more detailed...
I think I will try it also with muses02. Definitely a great opportunity.
I am really enjoying it. My hiby w3 saber might be better when a warmer sound is needed, and sometimes is more detailed than xd05 bal (but with orchestral works, when it is a bit confusing). With the new opamps I have much more choices. 
It seems I am fine with portable devices now. Only waiting for a desktop solution (thinking to Burson and xduoo tubes).


----------



## ArkNerevar

Hello everyone, as a XD05-bal owner and heavy daily user of the unit ive spent quite a bit of time rolling different opamps on my unit, want to share some of my results so it can help anyone thinking about doing such a thing, I dont have a lot of experience with reviewing audio gear so I apologies in advance for the quality of my words and will try my best to explain the differences objectively.

I originally bought the unit just for portable use with my UM 3DT IEMs but I found that when using my headphones that the quality was actually higher than the setup I was using on my desk, a schiit modi 3 DAC to a cambridge audio azur 640A integrated amp using the headphone out, the headphone is a ZMF verite open which can sound pretty different depending on the pads used (pad rolling) when I started opamp rolling I put on the Auteur perforated suede pads as they are the most neutral/linear pad for the verite, these pads I left on for all the testing, each set of opamps were tested for atleast 2 weeks with daily use and with burn in when I wasnt using it.

The primary music I listen to is Metalcore (modern heavy metal) with some other Metal & Rock derivatives (Numetal, posthardcore, swedish deathmetal, dreamwave & such) the other genre I listened to is film score music (Hans Zimmer, John Williams), so my opinions should be taken with that in mind, on a subjective level I value a more linear active sound without rolling off at the bottom or the top, excellent transients with slam and some euphony in the mids, I believe I have a higher tolerance for brightness than the stereotypical audiophile...atleast thats what I think, they seem to like a much darker sound than what I would prefer, so take from that what you will.

My audio chain is: Deezer HIFI/PC - silver plated USB - BRZHIFI DDC (digital to digital converter/clocker) - silver plated AES - XD05-Bal (BRZHIFI external linear powersupply) - ZMF stock OFC balanced cable (4 pin bal to 4.4 bal converter) - ZMF verite open (Auteur suede perf)

*Ti OPA1612 (stock chips):* The chips the unit comes with, I found them to be above all dark and laidback, the detail was good, resolution was average, you could hear everything but it was so...damped, such a mellow and non-forward sound with pretty mediocre extension on both ends, I think they deliberately choose such a non-offensive sound because it wouldnt offend anyone..and it wont (and lets face it they are very cheap chips) but I really felt it held the unit back a lot.

*MUSES8920D:* WOW what a difference, clarity/imaging/sound stage shot up, detail and resolution noticeably improved, sound became linear with more energy and actually sounded like well music again, timbre went up (sounded more natural), now I was actually hearing what the unit could do, signature went from this mellow lifeless sound to actually feeling like it had life in it, definitely a huge improvement for me and encouraged me to continue getting more opamps.

*MUSES8820D:* Quite a lot like the 89 ones with the relevant resolution and soundstage, main difference I heard was it was bit brighter, the highs were more extended and with some added sparkle, this gave it over the 89 a step up in clarity and bit more detail, I preferred it with the treble detail but it wasnt exactly hugely different.

*V4i-D Golden:* Was recommended on this thread as a more linear and cheaper alternative to the burson V5i (which I never bought as its generally regarded as a dark chip), very rich type of a sound, euphonic even, the resolution and detail went above the 2 muses and the sound stage improved dramatically, it felt like I was listening to a whole new amp. It was linear but without any of the muses treble emphasis which made it sound really balanced, thats the main conclusion I had at the end of listening to these chips, a very balanced sound, with high technical qualities across the board, bass was solid and textured, mids were pleasingly rich and the treble went decently high. Not a very laid-back sound but definitely not forward, closer to the laid back but what I would call neutral, above all smooth, very smoooooth, very good if you want that kind of smooth sound.

*HDAM9988:* Very solid kind of a sound, technical capabilities like the detail and resolution were on the muses level, decent sound stage, very warm, especially in the mid range extending into the bass, gives a very...thick nature to the notes, that "fat" sound if your looking for that sort of thing, with my already thick nature headphones it didnt bring anything to the table really, just wasnt particularly impressive.

*OPA627 (2 single channel SMD chips soldered onto a DIP board):* Now this was an interesting one, technical capabilities were high, V4i level with more detail, brighter with added non frequency effects which I will explain. The sound was not as rich as the V4is and did this...effect, it was like the sound was separated into 2 parts, the lower part being the bass and lower mids, the upper part being the treble and upper mids (think electric guitar) and the upper part kind of...leapt at you, no seriously it was like it crashed into you, listening to heavy metal was almost...intoxicating, like a drug. It wasnt what I would call very bright, because thats talking about the frequency response, this was the delivery, as in laid back or forward, this was aggressive, REALLY aggressive. Not gonna lie, I greatly enjoyed it but it isnt what I would call a normal sound, it was also pretty track dependent, some songs it worked and some it didnt, after a while I felt like the chips were lacking in resolution and the bass could have been better textured, like there was still more that the amp was capable of in the other aspects, like I said it was interesting but still felt like it was lacking.

After these chips I continued to test and have some more I will write on but it takes time to put it all together mentally so I will continue in a follow up post, I hope this helps anyone picking chips and will be happy to answer related questions.


----------



## calcatreppola

ArkNerevar said:


> Hello everyone, as a XD05-bal owner and heavy daily user of the unit ive spent quite a bit of time rolling different opamps on my unit, want to share some of my results so it can help anyone thinking about doing such a thing, I dont have a lot of experience with reviewing audio gear so I apologies in advance for the quality of my words and will try my best to explain the differences objectively.
> 
> I originally bought the unit just for portable use with my UM 3DT IEMs but I found that when using my headphones that the quality was actually higher than the setup I was using on my desk, a schiit modi 3 DAC to a cambridge audio azur 640A integrated amp using the headphone out, the headphone is a ZMF verite open which can sound pretty different depending on the pads used (pad rolling) when I started opamp rolling I put on the Auteur perforated suede pads as they are the most neutral/linear pad for the verite, these pads I left on for all the testing, each set of opamps were tested for atleast 2 weeks with daily use and with burn in when I wasnt using it.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for this detailed review!


----------



## Darkeye999H

ArkNerevar said:


> Hello everyone, as a XD05-bal owner and heavy daily user of the unit ive spent quite a bit of time rolling different opamps on my unit, want to share some of my results so it can help anyone thinking about doing such a thing, I dont have a lot of experience with reviewing audio gear so I apologies in advance for the quality of my words and will try my best to explain the differences objectively.
> 
> I originally bought the unit just for portable use with my UM 3DT IEMs but I found that when using my headphones that the quality was actually higher than the setup I was using on my desk, a schiit modi 3 DAC to a cambridge audio azur 640A integrated amp using the headphone out, the headphone is a ZMF verite open which can sound pretty different depending on the pads used (pad rolling) when I started opamp rolling I put on the Auteur perforated suede pads as they are the most neutral/linear pad for the verite, these pads I left on for all the testing, each set of opamps were tested for atleast 2 weeks with daily use and with burn in when I wasnt using it.
> 
> ...


Muses8820D or Muses02/01?


----------



## ArkNerevar

Darkeye999H said:


> Muses8820D or Muses02/01?


It was the Muses 8820D & 8920D, they are the equivilant chips with slightly lower performance at a (much) cheaper price, good if you just want to check that sound out.


----------



## Darkeye999H

ArkNerevar said:


> It was the Muses 8820D & 8920D, they are the equivilant chips with slightly lower performance at a (much) cheaper price, good if you just want to check that sound out.


Yeah I just ordered some 8820Ds. Did ever try the 01 or 02 ones?


----------



## ArkNerevar

Darkeye999H said:


> Yeah I just ordered some 8820Ds. Did ever try the 01 or 02 ones?


Actually no, I seriously thought about it but after the 8920D/8820D brothers I moved on, tried other manufacturers and then found the manufacturer/house sound that I really liked, its not in the first post here, I need to make the followup post at some point that gets into the brand I went towards, just been bit busy but honest it will come at some point soon.


----------



## Darkeye999H

ArkNerevar said:


> Actually no, I seriously thought about it but after the 8920D/8820D brothers I moved on, tried other manufacturers and then found the manufacturer/house sound that I really liked, its not in the first post here, I need to make the followup post at some point that gets into the brand I went towards, just been bit busy but honest it will come at some point soon.


I just got the xDuoo XD05 Bal and I'm finding its sound too mellow, blunt and thick, even with clearer IEMs. I'm more into an energetic, sharp, clear and tight sound signature. I even swapped the stock op amps for those cheap replaceable ones that came together, at least they are not blunt and messy as the Ti OPA1612s.


----------



## ArkNerevar

Darkeye999H said:


> I just got the xDuoo XD05 Bal and I'm finding its sound too mellow, blunt and thick, even with clearer IEMs.


That is EXACTLY the sound of the stock op-amps, the problem is this unit was obviously designed with the op-amp rolling in mind, so xDuoo just went for a very cheap bland stock chip, I mean I understand WHY its like this but it doesnt remotely show what the unit is capable of.

You have made a good decision on the 8820Ds, they are a great example of more of what the unit is capable of and you will like their house sound Im pretty sure, I didnt even bother with the provided alternates, just went straight to proper op-amp rolling which I strongly advise everyone to do with this unit.


----------



## Darkeye999H

ArkNerevar said:


> That is EXACTLY the sound of the stock op-amps, the problem is this unit was obviously designed with the op-amp rolling in mind, so xDuoo just went for a very cheap bland stock chip, I mean I understand WHY its like this but it doesnt remotely show what the unit is capable of.
> 
> You have made a good decision on the 8820Ds, they are a great example of more of what the unit is capable of and you will like their house sound Im pretty sure, I didnt even bother with the provided alternates, just went straight to proper op-amp rolling which I strongly advise everyone to do with this unit.


Warm and mellow is a mainstream sound signature. I think xDuoo didn't want to take any risks. But they knew audiophiles would bother, so they came with this concept of op amp swap. Still, it's curious how many reviewers were praising the stock sound as neutral, detailed and blablabla. What those guys have been listening to? 😅🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Andreeww

Hi has anyone figured out the difference between all these filters?


----------



## ArkNerevar

Hello everyone, this is the follow up post to my earlier one about my op-amp rolling on the XD05-bal, it continues my subjective reviews of the different op-amp chips I tried for the benefit of others faced with a similar journey. As stated previously and repeated here for simplicity, all impressions are my subjective take on the chips listened to with my ZMF Verite open with Auteur perforated suede pads, each set of op-amps were tested for at least 2 weeks with daily use and with burn in when I wasn't using it.

The primary music I listen to is Metalcore (modern heavy metal) with some other Metal & Rock derivatives (Numetal, posthardcore, swedish deathmetal, dreamwave & such) the other genre I listened to is film score music (Hans Zimmer, John Williams), so my opinions should be taken with that in mind, on a subjective level I value a more linear active sound without rolling off at the bottom or the top, excellent transients with slam and some euphony in the mids, I believe I have a higher tolerance for brightness than the stereotypical audiophile...at least that's what I think, they seem to like a much darker sound than what I would prefer, so take from that what you will.

My audio chain is: Deezer HIFI/PC > silver plated USB > BRZHIFI DDC (digital to digital converter/clocker) > silver plated AES > XD05-Bal (BRZHIFI external linear powersupply) > ZMF stock OFC balanced cable (4 pin bal to 4.4 bal converter) > ZMF Verite open (Auteur suede perf)

*AD827SQ:* HOLY CRAP a portable unit can sound like this! A very serious upgrade that pushes the unit into desktop amp territory, a substantial increase in resolution and detail to any chips tried before and with a soundstage that is actually 3d now, not exactly a very wide soundstage no but much more "around you" and with excellent separation between instruments and some actual depth. Bass now sounds like it SLAMS in comparison to the other chips and has this almost physical texture, mids have this central presence as if it's rising out of the background, treble is quite extended without any form of sibilance or even any brightness, the MUSES were actually bright tilted, this isn't, the treble isn't accentuated in any way, it's just...there doing its job.
It's not perfect, the main downside for me was the clarity, it's not best id heard, the muses were definitely clearer (its bright tuning prbly helped) this chip sounds a bit...hazy in comparison, like the window to the music was now a bit dirty, the soundstage also as I said isn't the widest, on my IEMs which don't have the headphones naturally superior stage it sounded almost...restrictive, on the HPs it wasn't bad like that but you could hear how it was narrower.
The tone also has to be mentioned, I thought a lot about it and I saw someone else use a word to describe AD op-amp chips in general (not this one, the house sound) and on another unit but the word was right, he said "zippy" and it is, the notes are fast and dynamic, it's not exactly forward as in your face no, it's that the whole sound is energetic, like it's trying to capture what live music actually sounds like, it's the sort of thing you normally hear on desktop amps and hearing it from this unit was really something.

*AD8620 soldered onto a DIP board:* This chip had many aspects like the one above (AD827SQ) so I will focus mainly on what was different, the technicalities were a step behind the 827, the soundstage however opened up, in the sense that the width no longer had the constraint of the 827, bass slam went down quite a bit, the mids became almost softer and the treble was smoother. The main differences to me were in the overall tone, it was...smoother more airy sounding in the ephemeral sense, it made it all sound less solid, this combined with the reduced technicalities made it seem...breathy in the thin not much substance way, it wasn't exactly a bad sound no, it just seemed like it traded a lot of what made the 827 great for a lighter breathier sound.

As you have no doubt surmised, I had at this point gone toward the AD sound and was determined to explore the best they had to offer, I knew that part of what I was hearing was due to the nature of the chip type, specifically BIPOLAR vs MOSFET. I won't go into a very detailed tangent of what the differences are, would take far too long and is beyond the point of this thread but for the sake of this post I will try to summaries, BIPOLAR uses a current driven amplification like a diode or true solid state transistor amplification, MOSFET uses voltage driven amplification like a vacuum tube with the idea of giving tube characteristics to solid state, the 827 was bipolar and the 8620 was mosfet, the 8620 was also cheaper so I had to consider that was behind the difference in technicalities, with this is mind I went to the two last chips, the price jumped for them and while I can't tell you if it's what YOU should do, I considered how much I use this unit, the level of sound quality it would give and judged it worth it.

*AD5962-8853801PA:* ADs top MOSFET/JFET DIP8 chip, a very substantial upgrade in resolution and details over the 8620, no longer sounded so fake and breathy, soundstage was bigger with more open sides. Bass was highly textured but still had little slam, mids were natural and flowing and the treble was clean and smooth, very smooooth, the overall tone was now like...liquid, it was music that just flowed, the timbre was good, sounded very natural and had a lot of texture to it. The main thing about this chip really was the tone, now this was an awesome chip make no mistake, the technicalities, clarity & soundstage were top notch and now it just flowed...yet I did not find it particularly engaging, the sound being delivered was now...unrealistically smooth and laid back, I get it, this is an "Audiophile" sound (exaggerated smoothness) but it was now no longer like what live music actually sounds like. On a subjective level, and preference of tone is very subjective, I didn't like its delivery/tone that much especially with what I listen too, made it all sound like...background music, lacking in the emotional engagement or the physical relatability, I thought at the end that it made the music sound like elevator music, extremely high quality yes but still like elevator music.

*AD708SQ:* ADs top BIPOLAR/BJT DIP8 chip, WHOA! sounds like the 827 with everything cranked up to 13 and no objective downsides, seriously, the resolution and details went up and the clarity problem went away, now the sound isn't hazy or anything like that, soundstage definitely improved, it's still not the widest out there (below the jfets) but it no longer sounds like it has a wall on both sides constricting the sound, in a direct comparison yes it will sound narrower but its improved to the point that while listening to music you will no longer think "oh this sounds restricted", one thing to keep in mind, in a straight comparison to big desktop amps this XD05-bal unit doesn't have a very big soundstage period, while op-amps can change it, it still is under the parameters of not being very large to begin with, that's worth keeping in mind. 
The bass is big, solid and slams without bleeding into the mids at all, it's still controlled and with this awesome very deep and detailed texture, really, the bass is a true pleasure on these chips, I've tried desktop amps that were grossly inferior in this regard, the mids are free of any constriction of the other bands pushing into it, so the sound is actually fairly warm and vocals have a rich textured tone, makes the muses/opa/v4i sound positively thin in comparison, the treble is decently extended, textured and absolutely free of any form of sibilance or grating hardness/digititus etc, this aspect I tested with a family member who is extremely sensitive to any form of treble harshness (I'm not) and he just kept listening to it and listening to it, didn't want to stop (literally), as someone who thinks of himself as a treble head, while I would definitely prefer it had some more shimmer and sparkle, it doesn't leave me feeling like its muted, lifeless and just lacking like the jfets/hdam/v4i did. 
The tone is what I would call natural, like the 827 but clearer and bit better timbre, it sounds fairly close to...what live music sounds like (IMHE from many live concerts) maybe the treble is a bit smoother than life yeah, the overall tone is warmer and not quite as raw as the concerts but what's as good as live music? The overall tone is the AD tone that I elaborated on before, zippy, dynamic fast clean transients, not in your face forward but certainly not a laid-back kind of sound, much more of an emotional engagement sound, really draws you in kind. It's interesting how it came down to the two types of solid-state chips, now keep in mind this is just in the context of these op-amp chips on this unit, not a general assessment on BIPOLAR vs MOSFET, but for me 5962 was just...missing something, it sacrificed the magic for this faux tube sound of smoothness and sprawling soundstage, almost like it gave up the advantages of solid state for a pale imitation of tube goodness, ultimately the dynamically superior tone of the 708 in the emotional engagement and physical relatability was what made me firmly choose the 708 as my final chip that now stays in my XD05-bal.

With that my op-amp rolling journey ended, with these AD708SQs the unit is now clearly on the level of desktop solid state amps, I tested it against some desktop units and I found it to have higher quality of technicalities and this aspect of what I called more colour to the music but with a bit less slam and definitely a smaller soundstage, even with that I still strongly preferred listening to the XD05-bal, just really impressive what can be done in the portable size, with that being said its time as my all-purpose unit draws to a close as I am getting a proper vacuum tube setup for my headphones and this unit will then just be for my portable walking around with IEMs music, as it was always long term intended to be. I hope this review helps anyone who embarks on op-amp rolling and I will be more than happy to help, answer any questions, thank you and enjoy the music.


----------



## LinstantX

Hello everyone.  Has anyone ever compared the xduoo xd-05 bal and the ifi xdsd gryphone?  I understand that they are of different price categories, but still very curious.


----------



## daanh

ArkNerevar said:


> *AD708SQ:* ADs top BIPOLAR/BJT DIP8 chip, WHOA! sounds like the 827 with everything cranked up to 13 and no objective downside
> 
> With that my op-amp rolling journey ended, with these AD708SQs the unit is now clearly on the level of desktop solid state amps, I tested it against some desktop units and I found it to have higher quality of technicalities and this aspect of what I called more colour to the music but with a bit less slam and definitely a smaller soundstage, even with that I still strongly preferred listening to the XD05-bal, just really impressive what can be done in the portable size, with that being said its time as my all-purpose unit draws to a close as I am getting a proper vacuum tube setup for my headphones and this unit will then just be for my portable walking around with IEMs music, as it was always long term intended to be. I hope this review helps anyone who embarks on op-amp rolling and I will be more than happy to help, answer any questions, thank you and enjoy the music.


Hi, I'm interested in trying this opamp when my Xduoo arrives. Any tips on where to get them? I see a widely different price for these: $67 at Digipart, $107 at Componentsense and from $17 from Ebay. That's a pretty big range. Are there non-genuine opamps which to avoid? Thanks!


LinstantX said:


> Hello everyone.  Has anyone ever compared the xduoo xd-05 bal and the ifi xdsd gryphone?  I understand that they are of different price categories, but still very curious.


I tried the Gryphon and just sent it back. It's a really slick device. However, with my Fostex TH-600's, I found it to be a bit harsh and sibilant. I'm hoping for a bit more silkyness with the Xduoo.


----------



## ArkNerevar

daanh said:


> Hi, I'm interested in trying this opamp when my Xduoo arrives. Any tips on where to get them? I see a widely different price for these: $67 at Digipart, $107 at Componentsense and from $17 from Ebay. That's a pretty big range. Are there non-genuine opamps which to avoid? Thanks!


I purchased them from Digikey, the main retailer for AD, so I know its authentic, unfortunetly I dont know about the first 2 you linked, if they are respectable retailers then its unlikely its fake, the ones on Ebay, THOSE are fake.


----------



## cbellevie

ArkNerevar said:


> I purchased them from Digikey, the main retailer for AD, so I know its authentic, unfortunetly I dont know about the first 2 you linked, if they are respectable retailers then its unlikely its fake, the ones on Ebay, THOSE are fake.



Is this the link for the it at Digikey? Interested in these myself: https://www.digikey.com/en/products...3B/3904598?s=N4IgTCBcDaIIIBEDsAGAHAZQIogLoF8g


----------



## ArkNerevar

cbellevie said:


> Is this the link for the it at Digikey? Interested in these myself: https://www.digikey.com/en/products...3B/3904598?s=N4IgTCBcDaIIIBEDsAGAHAZQIogLoF8g


yeah thats it exactly, hmm its gone to a "quote required" system, must be stock issues, all electronics have been effected, its badly impacted my ability to upgrade my chain


----------



## cbellevie

ArkNerevar said:


> yeah thats it exactly, hmm its gone to a "quote required" system, must be stock issues, all electronics have been effected, its badly impacted my ability to upgrade my chain



Great, thanks for confirming. I am guessing the same, supply issues.


----------



## daanh (Dec 28, 2021)

Hah, I had already ordered two from a Greek supplier on Ebay for 17 euro apiece. Upon asking wether this is a genuine AD opamp, he replied that it is indeed genuine, and that they made an error and corrected the price to 81 euro per piece. He is still going to send me the two ordered items at that low price, but also said he wouldn't mind if I would like to cancel this order... I think I got very lucky.

That aside, I saw it is also possible to request samples from Analog Devices themself.


----------



## Zabens

LinstantX said:


> Hello everyone.  Has anyone ever compared the xduoo xd-05 bal and the ifi xdsd gryphone?  I understand that they are of different price categories, but still very curious.


I wrote something on the gryphon vs the Xduoo Bal on the gryphon page. I have both. Not a professional reviewer at all but I'm willing to give my personal opinions on the devices.


----------



## Pelilin

help i tried pressing the bluetooth button for 3 second but until now the unit is still not detected. why??


----------



## Darkeye999H

Pelilin said:


> help i tried pressing the bluetooth button for 3 second but until now the unit is still not detected. why??


sometimes it takes some time to detect...


----------



## Pelilin

Darkeye999H said:


> sometimes it takes some time to detect...


how long is sometime? i waited for an hour. So do i need to keep pressing the bluetooth or just press 3 second then let go?


----------



## calcatreppola

sometimes in pairing bluetooth there are problems if you have, for example, two devices running it. Because of Murphy's law the devices that pair are never the two you want to... (I prefer to use xd-05 via USB, but hiby w3s is always via bt, and I have always to turn off bt on the device I am not using with it).
By the way are you running android, windows, OS or iOS on the device you are pairing? I work with Apple only. Sometimes it helps switching off the BT and on again on the computer  (and on mine detection takes quite a long time, don't know why)


----------



## Pelilin

calcatreppola said:


> sometimes in pairing bluetooth there are problems if you have, for example, two devices running it. Because of Murphy's law the devices that pair are never the two you want to... (I prefer to use xd-05 via USB, but hiby w3s is always via bt, and I have always to turn off bt on the device I am not using with it).
> By the way are you running android, windows, OS or iOS on the device you are pairing? I work with Apple only. Sometimes it helps switching off the BT and on again on the computer  (and on mine detection takes quite a long time, don't know why)


 Did everything. Asked my friend who love to fiddle with electronic he said the bluetooth CSR part is done for.... How to conctact Xduoo it is still under waranty bought it a month ago.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Pelilin said:


> Did everything. Asked my friend who love to fiddle with electronic he said the bluetooth CSR part is done for.... How to conctact Xduoo it is still under waranty bought it a month ago.


Send a mail to service@xduoo.com or support@xduoo.com


----------



## gilles caraguel (Jan 2, 2022)

hi guys,
I'm really interested by the 05 BAL and I've been reading the whole thread today.
I do have a couple of questions: I live in the UK where ShenzhenAudio sells through their Amazon store but ships from China. There are very few retailers that distribute Xduoo and they don't sell the XD05 BAL.

On amazon, the Xduoo XD05 BAL sells for GBP355 when it's available at GBP317 directly on ShenzhenAudio website.

Any experience to share re-customs fees/VAT in the UK (or Europe). Is it better to buy through Amazon or direct?

My 2nd question relates to firmware updates. We are all-Mac/Apple at home and have no access to a Windows PC. 
Isn't it possible to update through MAC?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## drugones

gilles caraguel said:


> hi guys,
> I'm really interested by the 05 BAL and I've been reading the whole thread today.
> I do have a couple of questions: I live in the UK where ShenzhenAudio sells through their Amazon store but ships from China. There are very few retailers that distribute Xduoo and they don't sell the XD05 BAL.
> 
> ...


I just got it a few days from amazon.de; I had to pay around 40e for VAT, but it was promptly refunded in 2 days.

Unfortunately no firmware update on MAC.


----------



## gilles caraguel

drugones said:


> I just got it a few days from amazon.de; I had to pay around 40e for VAT, but it was promptly refunded in 2 days.
> 
> Unfortunately no firmware update on MAC.


Thanks for your answer.
You got the refund from Amazon?


----------



## calcatreppola

when it happened to me in Italy I got the refund from Shenzhen, to whom I had to write


----------



## drugones

gilles caraguel said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> You got the refund from Amazon?


Yes, via Amazon, just contacted the seller (Shenzenaudio) and they provided the amount I paid the following day, was very fast.
Amazon sales are VAT included; they try to avoid additional VAT fees by declaring the value of the shipment as 30e, but then refund whatever your country charges you.


----------



## daanh (Jan 4, 2022)

ArkNerevar said:


> *V4i-D Golden:* Was recommended on this thread as a more linear and cheaper alternative to the burson V5i (which I never bought as its generally regarded as a dark chip), very rich type of a sound, euphonic even, the resolution and detail went above the 2 muses and the sound stage improved dramatically, it felt like I was listening to a whole new amp. It was linear but without any of the muses treble emphasis which made it sound really balanced, thats the main conclusion I had at the end of listening to these chips, a very balanced sound, with high technical qualities across the board, bass was solid and textured, mids were pleasingly rich and the treble went decently high. Not a very laid-back sound but definitely not forward, closer to the laid back but what I would call neutral, above all smooth, very smoooooth, very good if you want that kind of smooth sound.


Hi, I'm thinking about also ordering a second opamp set to compare with the AD708SQ, mainly in case it could be too bright for my taste.

Is this V4i-D a Burson chip? If I try to find this online, I get ebay hits listing this as a Muses: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263918372324

Edit: found the link on page two.

Another question though: my Xduoo doesn't seem to connect with ldac on Bluetooth, only aptx. Is it neccessary to update the firmware for this? Or are those comparable? 

Thanks, Daan


----------



## rlanger

daanh said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about also ordering a second opamp set to compare with the AD708SQ, mainly in case it could be too bright for my taste.
> 
> Is this V4i-D a Burson chip? If I try to find this online, I get ebay hits listing this as a Muses: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263918372324
> 
> ...


It's not a Burson chip. Chinese brand.

You don't likely need a firmware upgrade. What's your source? If Android, you need to go into Developer Options and set BT to output LDAC.


----------



## ArkNerevar

daanh said:


> Is this V4i-D a Burson chip? If I try to find this online, I get ebay hits listing this as a Muses: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263918372324


Its not a burson chip, its a golden, basically its a chinese imitation of the burson chip, I havent actually heard the burson chip myself but from every description it has a pretty dark sound, the golden is more linear but other than that is said to be very similar. When it says muses, HDAM and OPA its not that its a muses chip (or the others) its the seller trying to say what its considred similar to (the big brands).


----------



## daanh

rlanger said:


> You don't likely need a firmware upgrade. What's your source? If Android, you need to go into Developer Options and set BT to output LDAC.


Hi, I use Android indeed. Setting the Bluetooth to ldac on the phone (in developer menu) doesn't change anything, the XD-5 bal still shows aptx. Does it show ldac on your device?


----------



## rlanger

daanh said:


> Hi, I use Android indeed. Setting the Bluetooth to ldac on the phone (in developer menu) doesn't change anything, the XD-5 bal still shows aptx. Does it show ldac on your device?


Go to the Bluetooth devices on your phone, click on the settings icon for the amp, then make sure that LDAC is checked under Codecs.


----------



## daanh

rlanger said:


> Go to the Bluetooth devices on your phone, click on the settings icon for the amp, then make sure that LDAC is checked under Codecs.


Yes, that did it, thanks!


----------



## gilles caraguel

Has anybody been able to do a comparison between the 05 BAL and the iFi iDSD Signature or Diablo? Independently of price, how would the sound they produce compare against each other?


----------



## Charente

gilles caraguel said:


> hi guys,
> I'm really interested by the 05 BAL and I've been reading the whole thread today.
> I do have a couple of questions: I live in the UK where ShenzhenAudio sells through their Amazon store but ships from China. There are very few retailers that distribute Xduoo and they don't sell the XD05 BAL.
> 
> ...


Also, the whole XD05 line available ex-stock from audiophonics.fr ... I've used them quite a bit in the past.

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/mobi...th-50-32bit-768khz-dsd512-silver-p-15104.html


----------



## whiteghost

I'm tried to search around but couldn't find website that have ready stock for AD827SQ. Tried getkey website but they declined m quote. Anyone here want to sell theirs or know where to get it?


----------



## Edon

Hello. Anyone noticed any issues with Bluetooth input? I mean, I heard there is some problems with this type of connection. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## calcatreppola

Edon said:


> Hello. Anyone noticed any issues with Bluetooth input? I mean, I heard there is some problems with this type of connection. Can anyone confirm?


as for me, I think I have more issues with USB connection. Bluetooth always worked fine with my piece


----------



## Edon

calcatreppola said:


> as for me, I think I have more issues with USB connection. Bluetooth always worked fine with my piece


Thanks for answer. I will mainly use it with BT connection.

One more question - how about power supply from USB? Is it realy works without draining battery when connected to USB from laptop / computer? I saw there is a special switch in the back.


----------



## calcatreppola

Edon said:


> Thanks for answer. I will mainly use it with BT connection.
> 
> One more question - how about power supply from USB? Is it realy works without draining battery when connected to USB from laptop / computer? I saw there is a special switch in the back.


I don't know. When I am at the computer I usually use a hub that also charges the computer itself and the dac. Never minded really. It seems that the xd-05 lasts for quite a long time, to check if it drains power you need some time  When I am on mobility, I am really on mobillity, but usually I can't really listen more than 8-9 hours. Question is whether bluetooth requires more energy than USB connection on both computer and dac.


----------



## rlanger

Edon said:


> Thanks for answer. I will mainly use it with BT connection.
> 
> One more question - how about power supply from USB? Is it realy works without draining battery when connected to USB from laptop / computer? I saw there is a special switch in the back.


Yes. The switch cuts off the power draw from the battery, so if you unplug the unit, it shuts off.

I have also had zero connection issues with either BT or USB.


----------



## gavinfabl

I have the Xduoo XD-05 Bal & iFi Gryphon. I’ve already reviewed the Gryphon on my YouTube channel. I will have my review of the Xduoo done by next Saturday. On the Sunday, I’ll have another video review up comparing the Xduoo XD-05 Bal to the Gryphon with & without the op amp upgrade. I will be swapping the op amps with the Burson V5i-D op amps.

I’ll answer any questions once I’ve spent more time and my review is done. I have had no connectivity issues with the Xduoo btw.


----------



## gilles caraguel (Jan 14, 2022)

gavinfabl said:


> I have the Xduoo XD-05 Bal & iFi Gryphon. I’ve already reviewed the Gryphon on my YouTube channel. I will have my review of the Xduoo done by next Saturday. On the Sunday, I’ll have another video review up comparing the Xduoo XD-05 Bal to the Gryphon with & without the op amp upgrade. I will be swapping the op amps with the Burson V5i-D op amps.
> 
> I’ll answer any questions once I’ve spent more time and my review is done. I have had no connectivity issues with the Xduoo btw.


Awesome Gavin ! I saw your review of the Gryphon which seems great. The Xduoo is on my list as well but could not find any comparison. Price tag is clearly much lower so that makes it an interesting contender !
Thanks for your reviews !


----------



## Gustavo1976

slex said:


> When you roll a perfect opamps for your taste, trust me , you would not bother whether is true or fake balanced topology. You would think bal is overated!😄😊This dac amp with iV4D opamps gives me the perfct texture and layering on low frequency on my Monarch.


One question. Can you change one or two opamps? For example, you can use burson v5i and muse 02.¿?


----------



## calcatreppola

calcatreppola said:


> I don't know. When I am at the computer I usually use a hub that also charges the computer itself and the dac. Never minded really. It seems that the xd-05 lasts for quite a long time, to check if it drains power you need some time  When I am on mobility, I am really on mobillity, but usually I can't really listen more than 8-9 hours. Question is whether bluetooth requires more energy than USB connection on both computer and dac.


mmm


Gustavo1976 said:


> One question. Can you change one or two opamps? For example, you can use burson v5i and muse 02.¿?


technically I don't know, but I know that at xduoo they promptly answer your questions... you can try and ask them.


----------



## gavinfabl

In terms of battery life, there are too many variables. Connection type for a start can either double or halve total battery life. Then there’s the headphones you decide to use with it. High gain or not. Voltage boost or not. And finally how loud you flick that volume dial.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know any alternatives to the XD05 BAL? Bluetooth, 1wpc balanced, etc.? I've had two units die on me "protect" mode and all the support they tried to give did not help. Either a flawed design or terrible qc.


----------



## calcatreppola

phillyd said:


> Anyone know any alternatives to the XD05 BAL? Bluetooth, 1wpc balanced, etc.? I've had two units die on me "protect" mode and all the support they tried to give did not help. Either a flawed design or terrible qc.


I think you can have a look to FiiO and Ifi products... although their signature seems to be very different... especially with amp-rolling of xduoo. I have hiby w3s, and is a kind of great player in the game. Maybe more expansive hiby products can work for you...


----------



## Johnfg465vd

phillyd said:


> Anyone know any alternatives to the XD05 BAL? Bluetooth, 1wpc balanced, etc.? I've had two units die on me "protect" mode and all the support they tried to give did not help. Either a flawed design or terrible qc.


For bluetooth iFi Gryphon or Fiio Q5s TC (not sure if they are still selling it)


----------



## Gustavo1976

I dont know why but some users are selling Ifi Gryphon.


----------



## gilles caraguel

phillyd said:


> Anyone know any alternatives to the XD05 BAL? Bluetooth, 1wpc balanced, etc.? I've had two units die on me "protect" mode and all the support they tried to give did not help. Either a flawed design or terrible qc.


That’s annoying ! Might have to leave my short list …..


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Gustavo1976 said:


> I dont know why but some users are selling Ifi Gryphon.


It could be because of the issues it had early on. The Gryphon has a feature where you can sync it's volume so that you can control the Gryphon's volume by pressing the volume buttons on your phone, problem is, It did not work so well, there were random volume jumps, a lot of the times to almost Max Volume. Last I checked, this was fixed with an update so it should not be an issue now. I had a chance to try it for a day and while it's very versatile, it's not as good sounding as my micro iDSD Signature when it comes to sound. I also tried the XD-05 BAL with the Stock Opamp and Gryphon sounds better. While I was not able to directly compare the BAL with V5i vs the Gryphon, I'm pretty sure I was more impressed by the BAL & V5i combo. Noise is slightly higher on the Gryphon's Balanced Out unless you use IEMatch which can alter the sound signature a bit. I liked the controls, placement of buttons on Gryphon a lot more than BAL.


----------



## gavinfabl

I’ve got the V5i installed. But I want to try the AD827SQ op amps. Digikey UK can’t supply them as it hasn’t got them anymore. Does anyone know where to get these from?


----------



## Gustavo1976

Johnfg465vd said:


> It could be because of the issues it had early on. The Gryphon has a feature where you can sync it's volume so that you can control the Gryphon's volume by pressing the volume buttons on your phone, problem is, It did not work so well, there were random volume jumps, a lot of the times to almost Max Volume. Last I checked, this was fixed with an update so it should not be an issue now. I had a chance to try it for a day and while it's very versatile, it's not as good sounding as my micro iDSD Signature when it comes to sound. I also tried the XD-05 BAL with the Stock Opamp and Gryphon sounds better. While I was not able to directly compare the BAL with V5i vs the Gryphon, I'm pretty sure I was more impressed by the BAL & V5i combo. Noise is slightly higher on the Gryphon's Balanced Out unless you use IEMatch which can alter the sound signature a bit. I liked the controls, placement of buttons on Gryphon a lot more than BAL





gavinfabl said:


> I’ve got the V5i installed. But I want to try the AD827SQ op amps. Digikey UK can’t supply them as it hasn’t got them anymore. Does anyone know where to get these from?


Aliexpress


----------



## gavinfabl

Gustavo1976 said:


> Aliexpress


I didn’t have much luck there. Also, which seller can you trust?


----------



## Gustavo1976

Im waiting for.


----------



## gavinfabl

ArkNerevar said:


> Hello everyone, this is the follow up post to my earlier one about my op-amp rolling on the XD05-bal, it continues my subjective reviews of the different op-amp chips I tried for the benefit of others faced with a similar journey. As stated previously and repeated here for simplicity, all impressions are my subjective take on the chips listened to with my ZMF Verite open with Auteur perforated suede pads, each set of op-amps were tested for at least 2 weeks with daily use and with burn in when I wasn't using it.
> 
> The primary music I listen to is Metalcore (modern heavy metal) with some other Metal & Rock derivatives (Numetal, posthardcore, swedish deathmetal, dreamwave & such) the other genre I listened to is film score music (Hans Zimmer, John Williams), so my opinions should be taken with that in mind, on a subjective level I value a more linear active sound without rolling off at the bottom or the top, excellent transients with slam and some euphony in the mids, I believe I have a higher tolerance for brightness than the stereotypical audiophile...at least that's what I think, they seem to like a much darker sound than what I would prefer, so take from that what you will.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the AD708SQ from?


----------



## gavinfabl

Gustavo1976 said:


> Im waiting for.


Thanks. I meant to quote this version, AD708SQ


----------



## daanh

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/201913834011


----------



## gavinfabl

gilles caraguel said:


> Awesome Gavin ! I saw your review of the Gryphon which seems great. The Xduoo is on my list as well but could not find any comparison. Price tag is clearly much lower so that makes it an interesting contender !
> Thanks for your reviews !



Ok, so my review of the Xduoo XD-05 Bal is out now. It's 20 mins long. There is a time index in the description and chapters on the video too. Happy now to answer any questions on this device here.  On Saturday, the Xduoo XD-05 Bal vs iFi Gryphon will be up too.


----------



## daanh (Jan 19, 2022)

daanh said:


> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/201913834011


I just tried the Golden V4i, and really hated it. With my Fostex, the bass got very woolly. Yuk.

I'm really, really happy with the sound of the AD708SQ. I got lucky, because 80 euros a piece is a lot of money. The stock chips are not that bad. 

The owner of this ebay shop in the link above said there also is a much cheaper, non-military specc'd version of the AD708SQ chip. Maybe contant him and try that?

Good luck! Daan


----------



## phillyd

Johnfg465vd said:


> For bluetooth iFi Gryphon or Fiio Q5s TC (not sure if they are still selling it)


IIRC the iFi lacks power and the Gryphon is pricier


----------



## LinstantX

Hello everyone. Tell me, is it normal when the device is charged in mains power mode?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

phillyd said:


> IIRC the iFi lacks power and the Gryphon is pricier


I think you meant Q5s lacks power. Which is true but for portable use (IEM's) it's more than enough. If you plan to use Headphones on-the-go and are on a budget then XD-05 BAL or TRI TK2 (no bluetooth) might be better for you.


----------



## whiteghost

Anyone here to use this device to drive HD800s?


----------



## gavinfabl

gavinfabl said:


> Ok, so my review of the Xduoo XD-05 Bal is out now. It's 20 mins long. There is a time index in the description and chapters on the video too. Happy now to answer any questions on this device here.  On Saturday, the Xduoo XD-05 Bal vs iFi Gryphon will be up too.




Comparison between the Xduoo XD05 Bal and ifi xDSD gryphon  Any questions ask away.


----------



## rlanger

LinstantX said:


> Hello everyone. Tell me, is it normal when the device is charged in mains power mode?


Hi LinstantX. Your question doesn't make sense.

If you want some help, please try to say it again in a different way.

What does "it" refer to in your question?

What do you mean by "charged in mains power mode"? Do you mean, "when the device is being operated on external power?"


----------



## rlanger

whiteghost said:


> Anyone here to use this device to drive HD800s?


I wish. 😊


----------



## phillyd

Johnfg465vd said:


> I think you meant Q5s lacks power. Which is true but for portable use (IEM's) it's more than enough. If you plan to use Headphones on-the-go and are on a budget then XD-05 BAL or TRI TK2 (no bluetooth) might be better for you.


Oops yeah I meant the Fiio not the iFi. And I'm running DCA Aeon 2 Noire, they need the power. I'll check out the TRI TK2, but Bluetooth is really nice to have. XD-05 BAL trips into PROTECT mode when connected to a balanced cable. 1/4" works fine, just the 4.4mm pentaconn that has this issue. Two units have had this issue with multiple cables and headphones (and sources). Don't really want to try to stick with a unit with QC issues like this.


----------



## daanh (Jan 24, 2022)

phillyd said:


> Oops yeah I meant the Fiio not the iFi. And I'm running DCA Aeon 2 Noire, they need the power. I'll check out the TRI TK2, but Bluetooth is really nice to have. XD-05 BAL trips into PROTECT mode when connected to a balanced cable. 1/4" works fine, just the 4.4mm pentaconn that has this issue. Two units have had this issue with multiple cables and headphones (and sources). Don't really want to try to stick with a unit with QC issues like this.


Are you shure that that balanced cable is not the problem? If the connector is soldered wrong this would happen.

Ok, you wrote you tried multiple cables... I would give the XD-05 a third chance.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

phillyd said:


> Oops yeah I meant the Fiio not the iFi. And I'm running DCA Aeon 2 Noire, they need the power. I'll check out the TRI TK2, but Bluetooth is really nice to have. XD-05 BAL trips into PROTECT mode when connected to a balanced cable. 1/4" works fine, just the 4.4mm pentaconn that has this issue. Two units have had this issue with multiple cables and headphones (and sources). Don't really want to try to stick with a unit with QC issues like this.


Which Opamp are you using? Back when I had the OG XD-05, it would go into protect mode when using Burson V5i and High Gain, something to do with not meeting voltage requirements I think. I don't think the BAL has the same issue but it might be worth a try to use Stock Opamps with yours and see if that works.


----------



## phillyd

daanh said:


> Are you shure that that balanced cable is not the problem? If the connector is soldered wrong this would happen.
> 
> Ok, you wrote you tried multiple cables... I would give the XD-05 a third chance.


I tried two headphones with two completely different cables. A third chance requires getting a replacement shipped from China again. Quite the pain


----------



## phillyd

Johnfg465vd said:


> Which Opamp are you using? Back when I had the OG XD-05, it would go into protect mode when using Burson V5i and High Gain, something to do with not meeting voltage requirements I think. I don't think the BAL has the same issue but it might be worth a try to use Stock Opamps with yours and see if that works.


I am using the stock op amps.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

phillyd said:


> I am using the stock op amps.


Probably a defective unit. Best to go with a replacement if it's in warranty.


----------



## phillyd

Johnfg465vd said:


> Probably a defective unit. Best to go with a replacement if it's in warranty.


Two straight defective units. Replacement means shipping to China and waiting for a return. I'm really tired of re-explaining this bc people won't read.


----------



## daanh

phillyd said:


> Two straight defective units. Replacement means shipping to China and waiting for a return. I'm really tired of re-explaining this bc people won't read.


Well, just DO it, this thing's worth it.


----------



## rlanger

Has anyone compared the SE and BAL outs on the same headphone?

I've never heard my Sundara from the BAL out, so I'm a little curious as to whether there might be any benefit of going with a balanced cable.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

phillyd said:


> Two straight defective units. Replacement means shipping to China and waiting for a return. I'm really tired of re-explaining this bc people won't read.


If the unit is defective, there's not much you can do but return. If you don't want to deal with it and are "Ok" with the loss of money, Get something else.

Portable devices with in-built bluetooth and that are powerful are rare. You may have to stack different devices and deal with a bulky setup if you want bluetooth funtionality on other DACs.

Using a small player like HiBy R2 connected to a portable DAC (XD-05 Plus, Mojo...) as a source or a portable Amp (xCAN, NX7...) using R2's internal DAC. You can wirelessly send audio to the R2 or control the music stored on the R2 for better quality.


----------



## Manuelia

Hey guys

For the last few weeks I've been thinking about buying a new dac/amp for my Aeon RT's. I bought the Hip Dac 2, but it has too little power. For this reason I kept looking and kept coming across the xduoo xd-05 bal. However, I kept reading negative reviews, mainly about the Bluetooth connectivity. However, Bluetooth is not one of the main criteria for me. Can anyone tell me whether it is worth investing the extra money and switching from the Hip Dac 2 to the xduoo xd-bal 05 (especially to drive my Rt's properly)?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Manuelia said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For the last few weeks I've been thinking about buying a new dac/amp for my Aeon RT's. I bought the Hip Dac 2, but it has too little power. For this reason I kept looking and kept coming across the xduoo xd-05 bal. However, I kept reading negative reviews, mainly about the Bluetooth connectivity. However, Bluetooth is not one of the main criteria for me. Can anyone tell me whether it is worth investing the extra money and switching from the Hip Dac 2 to the xduoo xd-bal 05 (especially to drive my Rt's properly)?


If Bluetooth is not Important for you, why not get the XD-05 Plus instead? Apart from some usability issues, the BAL is a very good sounding unit, better than Plus and almost as good as Gryphon which is a more costly product. Lack of power won't be an issue with any of them.

If you already own a DAP that has Line-Out, you could get the Topping NX7 and save some money.


----------



## calcatreppola

I think they are very different... after all xduoo is (more than) twice the price of the ifi... 
with the computer I prefere to use it with bluetoooth rather than with usb (usb is a bit better with iPad). Never had issues. 
xduoo has the possibility of rolling opamps, and this gives it some flexibility (and makes it a bit more expansive). If I don't mistake xd-05 plus too has the possibility of opamp-rolling.
When I had to buy, I chose xduoo over ifi because from many reviews it seemed to me that ifi corrects more the sound towards “warm” I was looking to micro idsd though, which is even more expansive than xduoo. I took my decision over this point. I don't regret it. Moreover I am rolling opamps and try to find my musical detail. Xduoo renders the music clear and defined, by the way. opamps can make it slightly more “warm”. but rendition to me is very good with good recordings. Maybe it makes bad recordings playing badly... and this depends also on your headphone/inear/earbud.


----------



## Manuelia

Johnfg465vd said:


> If Bluetooth is not Important for you, why not get the XD-05 Plus instead? Apart from some usability issues, the BAL is a very good sounding unit, better than Plus and almost as good as Gryphon which is a more costly product. Lack of power won't be an issue with any of them.
> 
> If you already own a DAP that has Line-Out, you could get the Topping NX7 and save some money.


Thanks for your answer. 

I bought a Hart audio cable to go with the Hip Dac 2 balanced. I would like to make use of it, as otherwise it would just lie around. I found an offer for 299 euros for the xd-05 bal at audiophonics.fr.  So I don't pay much more than for the xd-05 plus. Unfortunately I don't have a Dap to use the NX 7 with. What exactly do you mean by "usability issues"?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Manuelia said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I bought a Hart audio cable to go with the Hip Dac 2 balanced. I would like to make use of it, as otherwise it would just lie around. I found an offer for 299 euros for the xd-05 bal at audiophonics.fr.  So I don't pay much more than for the xd-05 plus. Unfortunately I don't have a Dap to use the NX 7 with. What exactly do you mean by "usability issues"?


Apart from the limited bluetooth range, which you seem to be aware of. I'm not a fan of the recessed volume pot. The buttons protrude a bit and can accidentally get switched. Nothing major, just minor issues which might not matter to you.


----------



## 21667

rlanger said:


> Has anyone compared the SE and BAL outs on the same headphone?
> 
> I've never heard my Sundara from the BAL out, so I'm a little curious as to whether there might be any benefit of going with a balanced cable.


i am using xd05 bal with balanced cable for sundara. the change is noticeable. since sundara is a power hungry cans. i think the balanced really bring out the most in sundara


----------



## Manuelia

guys thank you for your advice! I received my xd05 bal yesterday and first impression is very nice! Drives my RT's as i wanted to. From the first listening hours it's a real step up to my Hip Dac 2. It sounds much clearer und precise and the power increase gives me the extra volume i wanted. I also tested my lcdi3 with it and the first listening minutes were promising. The bluetooth option with its range is totally acceptable for me. Lets see if issues develop in the near future. But at the moment im very happy!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Manuelia said:


> guys thank you for your advice! I received my xd05 bal yesterday and first impression is very nice! Drives my RT's as i wanted to. From the first listening hours it's a real step up to my Hip Dac 2. It sounds much clearer und precise and the power increase gives me the extra volume i wanted. I also tested my lcdi3 with it and the first listening minutes were promising. The bluetooth option with its range is totally acceptable for me. Lets see if issues develop in the near future. But at the moment im very happy!


Congrats. I don't know if you believe in Burn-In but the sound will improve with some use.


----------



## Manuelia

Johnfg465vd said:


> Congrats. I don't know if you believe in Burn-In but the sound will improve with some use.


yes i believe in burn-in! Nice lets see how the device develops over time


----------



## C4PPY

Are you able to control next-last track from the unit via Bluetooth?


----------



## calcatreppola

C4PPY said:


> Are you able to control next-last track from the unit via Bluetooth?


no... you have to use the player


----------



## Manuelia

C4PPY said:


> Are you able to control next-last track from the unit via Bluetooth?


Yes with my device it works. Press button 1 time -> play/pause, 2 times -> next track, 3 times -> last track


----------



## C4PPY

That is what I am looking for - and some reviews said it was not there and other said it worked on the "bluetooth" button.


----------



## Manuelia

I don't know if there are some software updates on new devices as i got my xd05 bal just last week. But i also read in some newer comments on Z's review on youtube that they're also able to control bluetooth. Maybe the more experienced users in this forum have more knowledge about it.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> I don't know if there are some software updates on new devices as i got my xd05 bal just last week. But i also read in some newer comments on Z's review on youtube that they're also able to control bluetooth. Maybe the more experienced users in this forum have more knowledge about it.


Okay, make sense. 
How are you finding the BT signal? Z's review show that I dies when I have it on the other side of his body. Would you be able to have it in one pocket and your phone in the other?


----------



## Manuelia

C4PPY said:


> Okay, make sense.
> How are you finding the BT signal? Z's review show that I dies when I have it on the other side of his body. Would you be able to have it in one pocket and your phone in the other?


Until now i haven‘t had any problem with the signal, but i didn‘t testet it out in depth. Will test it for you tomorrow and i‘ll give you a feedback.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> Until now i haven‘t had any problem with the signal, but i didn‘t testet it out in depth. Will test it for you tomorrow and i‘ll give you a feedback.


Thanks mate! Appreciate


----------



## Manuelia (Feb 1, 2022)

I've testet the bluetooth connection now on my device. I have to say it works verry well. First i've tested it with my phone in front of me and xd 05 behind my body. Connection worked stable and without disconnecting. I walked in every corner of my room, which is about 12 m2 in size. It worked stable in every second. Then i tested to walk in another room with headphones and xd05 and let my iphone in my room. As i was in my brothers room, which is about 2 meters distance from my room it worked also stable. I closed the door in my room and also in his room. There were 2 walls between both rooms. Even then no disconnetion. Then i walked into our bathroom and the first time the connection was interrupted for a milisecond.  IMO i have no complaints about it.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> I've testet the bluetooth connection know on my device. I have to say it works verry well. First i tested it with my phone in front of me and xd 05 behind my body. Connection worked stable and without disconnecting. I walked in every corner of my room, which is about 12 m2 tall. It worked stable in every second. Then i tested to walk in another room with headphones and xd05 and let my iphone in my room. As i was in my brothers room, which is about 2 meters distance from my room it worked also stable. I closed the door in my room and also in his room. There were 2 walls between both rooms. Even then no disconnetion. Then i walked into our bathroom and the first time the connection was interrupted for a milisecond.  IMO i have no complaints about it.


Thank you so much for testing! Then it seams they maybe have updated the antenna's


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Manuelia said:


> I've testet the bluetooth connection now on my device. I have to say it works verry well. First i've tested it with my phone in front of me and xd 05 behind my body. Connection worked stable and without disconnecting. I walked in every corner of my room, which is about 12 m2 in size. It worked stable in every second. Then i tested to walk in another room with headphones and xd05 and let my iphone in my room. As i was in my brothers room, which is about 2 meters distance from my room it worked also stable. I closed the door in my room and also in his room. There were 2 walls between both rooms. Even then no disconnetion. Then i walked into our bathroom and the first time the connection was interrupted for a milisecond.  IMO i have no complaints about it.





C4PPY said:


> Thank you so much for testing! Then it seams they maybe have updated the antenna's


That's nice if they did cause when I had tested the BAL it would start cutting out at ~1.5 - 1.8 meters when obstructed by my body or concrete walls.


----------



## daanh

Johnfg465vd said:


> That's nice if they did cause when I had tested the BAL it would start cutting out at ~1.5 - 1.8 meters when obstructed by my body or concrete walls.


This is also my experience. Carrying my phone on the opposite side of my body will sometimes give dropouts with the XD05-BAL.


----------



## Edon

daanh said:


> This is also my experience. Carrying my phone on the opposite side of my body will sometimes give dropouts with the XD05-BAL.



I think many audio devices with Bluetooth have this issue. When I'm using BTR5 2021 or Qudelix-5K like this, there is a same problem.


----------



## cbellevie

Edon said:


> I think many audio devices with Bluetooth have this issue. When I'm using BTR5 2021 or Qudelix-5K like this, there is a same problem.



I feel like my experience with all BT is ruined because when listening to audiobooks with my Pixel 6 Pro and Pixel Buds A, I can go down 3 floors and take the garage out or get in my car without any audio interruptions. Just not the case with my XD05 Bal and anything bluetooth.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Something to consider, when it comes to range (not sound quality)
AAC,SBS > Aptx > Aptx-HD > LDAC

I can go longer distance with Aptx before it starts stuttering compared to LDAC. Have not tried the HWA or UAT.


----------



## rlanger (Feb 6, 2022)

Update on my issue, which has now been dragging on for quite some time.

As per my previous posts, the battery in my unit was defective and swelled to the point where it made it extremely difficult to remove the circuit board from the case. It took me about 90 minutes to patiently work the board out, and remove the battery. So now, I've been using the unit only connected to a power source since.

XDuoo promised to send out a replacement battery, but I'm still waiting. They've said they can't get a carrier to ship just a battery. Then they said they found a carrier, gave me a tracking #, but the item never showed as shipped. After I followed up, they said that the item was returned when it was discovered that the package contained a battery only.

They said they will put it in a dummy unit, but I still haven't received a tracking number for that.

Now today, my unit has decided to just go into Protect Mode after I turn it on. It's become completely unusable.  Tried changing the op-amps, but that hasn't helped.

Hope to hear back from them quickly regarding this new issue. The most likely scenario now is that I have to send the unit back to China for a fix and replacement battery. Sigh.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> guys thank you for your advice! I received my xd05 bal yesterday and first impression is very nice! Drives my RT's as i wanted to. From the first listening hours it's a real step up to my Hip Dac 2. It sounds much clearer und precise and the power increase gives me the extra volume i wanted. I also tested my lcdi3 with it and the first listening minutes were promising. The bluetooth option with its range is totally acceptable for me. Lets see if issues develop in the near future. But at the moment im very happy!


Still liking it with the LCD-i3? I have concidered that combo as my travel and office kit.


----------



## Manuelia

C4PPY said:


> Still liking it with the LCD-i3? I have concidered that combo as my travel and office kit.


Well i would say it's definitely better than on my hip dac 2. But i think lcd-i3 with cipher cable is still the way to go.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> Well i would say it's definitely better than on my hip dac 2. But i think lcd-i3 with cipher cable is still the way to go.


Get that from the DSP in the cipher, but was thinking that with either APO or something like that the EQ problem would be solved? 
Did you test them with the stock 3.5mm cable?


----------



## Manuelia

C4PPY said:


> Get that from the DSP in the cipher, but was thinking that with either APO or something like that the EQ problem would be solved?
> Did you test them with the stock 3.5mm cable?


i'm not very experienced in eq'ing my headphones as i like all my headphones and systems for what they are. But i read a lot about eq'ing the lcdi3 and i think there are alot of informations in de lcdi3 thread. I tried it a few times with APO to equalize the lcdi3 but this is about 2 years ago (with the stock 3.5 mm cable). If I remember correctly, you achieve good results with the equalizing. However, I am not experienced enough to give you reliable information. I mainly use the i3 with the cipher cable and connect it directly to my iPhone. However, i don't know if i would buy the i3 again nowadays, as i sometimes have problems with the semi-open design. In terms of sound, i'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## C4PPY

Manuelia said:


> i'm not very experienced in eq'ing my headphones as i like all my headphones and systems for what they are. But i read a lot about eq'ing the lcdi3 and i think there are alot of informations in de lcdi3 thread. I tried it a few times with APO to equalize the lcdi3 but this is about 2 years ago (with the stock 3.5 mm cable). If I remember correctly, you achieve good results with the equalizing. However, I am not experienced enough to give you reliable information. I mainly use the i3 with the cipher cable and connect it directly to my iPhone. However, i don't know if i would buy the i3 again nowadays, as i sometimes have problems with the semi-open design. In terms of sound, i'm very satisfied with it.


Thanks for the clarification - I think that EQ has it's places sometimes you can magically turn a good headphone into a great one


----------



## Putt

N


rlanger said:


> Update on my issue, which has now been dragging on for quite some time.
> 
> As per my previous posts, the battery in my unit was defective and swelled to the point where it made it extremely difficult to remove the circuit board from the case. It took me about 90 minutes to patiently work the board out, and remove the battery. So now, I've been using the unit only connected to a power source since.
> 
> ...


Any news or update from manufacturer?


----------



## Gustavo1976

Im using Burson V5i and seems too bassy. Is it ?


----------



## calcatreppola

Gustavo1976 said:


> Im using Burson V5i and seems too bassy. Is it ?


hi...
I will write my impressions on xd05 bal with Burson. I think it is a very good amplifier, and maybe this can result in good basses if the headset is prone to them. My impression is that it enhances the character of the headsets you are using. I use mainly earbuds. I must say that if it has no basses, Burson is not rendering them. Instead it is a bit warm, it gives an overall sense of musicality. I think this can be also result in the impression of "bassy", but my headsets are too bright for me to think so.


----------



## rlanger (Feb 21, 2022)

Putt said:


> N
> 
> Any news or update from manufacturer?


Well, they told me to remove the battery, which I did, and now the unit is unusable.

It started first, by going into Protect Mode. I recently checked it again and now it doesn't go into Protect mode, but it will not play any sound.

I was told that it won't function without a battery, but before I removed it, I had simply disconnected it from the main board and it was working fine.

I still haven't received a replacement battery. Only lots of excuses why they haven't been able to send one yet.

I sent another email on Friday, but haven't received a reply yet.

Really starting to become pissed-off about this situation. I now have a really expensive Chinese paperweight.


----------



## Gustavo1976

calcatreppola said:


> hi...
> I will write my impressions on xd05 bal with Burson. I think it is a very good amplifier, and maybe this can result in good basses if the headset is prone to them. My impression is that it enhances the character of the headsets you are using. I use mainly earbuds. I must say that if it has no basses, Burson is not rendering them. Instead it is a bit warm, it gives an overall sense of musicality. I think this can be also result in the impression of "bassy", but my headsets are too bright for me to think so.


Thanks. What's opamps do you prefer?


----------



## daanh (Feb 21, 2022)

Gustavo1976 said:


> Im using Burson V5i and seems too bassy. Is it ?


I tried similar opamps (Golden v4i) and I found it way too bassy and warm.

Love the AD708SQ, I assume the AD827SQ is similar and cheaper.


----------



## Gustavo1976

I have 827sq. Muse 02, 8820, 8920 coming.


----------



## Putt

rlanger said:


> Well, they told me to remove the battery, which I did, and now the unit is unusable.
> 
> It started first, by going into Protect Mode. I recently checked it again and now it doesn't go into Protect mode, but it will not play any sound.
> 
> ...


hope this problem will be solved real soon, in my country when we have this kind of problems we normally run into dealer shop and they will do the work for you until it gets fixed or replacement (within warranty)


----------



## Putt

Gustavo1976 said:


> I have 827sq. Muse 02, 8820, 8920 coming.


Hi there, I am also interested in AD827SQ, love to hear how it sounds but It seems impossible to find one here.  I just have Muses 8902 in my XD-05 Bal and love how it sounds...good stuff.


----------



## Gustavo1976

Putt said:


> Hi there, I am also interested in AD827SQ, love to hear how it sounds but It seems impossible to find one here.  I just have Muses 8902 in my XD-05 Bal and love how it sounds...good stuff.


AD827SQ on aliexpress.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

rlanger said:


> Well, they told me to remove the battery, which I did, and now the unit is unusable.
> 
> It started first, by going into Protect Mode. I recently checked it again and now it doesn't go into Protect mode, but it will not play any sound.
> 
> ...



Doesn't it have a switch that turns it into USB Powered?


----------



## rlanger

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Doesn't it have a switch that turns it into USB Powered?


Yes, it does.


----------



## c69k (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi, head-fi help please:

What is the difference, please, between 1W provided by Gryphon and 1W pumped by xd05 bal ? 

Gryphon seem way too expensive so I might buy XD05 bal.


I read somewhere (can't find the info anymore) that xd05 bal can feed stable '1W' while gryphon does not provide full 1W all the time (something around this)
I am planning to use XD 05 with bal. on Sony ST800EX (500mW is recommended).

Also I am about to buy 2x AD708SQ from https://www.utsource.net/de/sch/AD708SQ.html

Price for 2 (I need 2 right?) delivered to the Netherlands is in attachment below. Price for 2x AD708SQ is 11 USD only, is this right? Anyone knows please, seems low?

Is AD708SQ still one of the most favorite, besides v5i ? Anyone is (still) using them? I really want highest bass quality possible.

I am coming from Monoprice Monolith THX portable, the 3.5 jack output broke, it is losing sound on one ear if 3.5 mm plug moved. Problem is 100% with the female jack, I tried other cables, all the same.

Also, if I listen to 320 kbps MP3 mostly, will LDAC (990 kbps) or USB C DAC connection sound any different? I hope 320mW provided by Monolith compared to 1W from Xd05 bal will wake up the EX800ST bass properties much better.

I decided to go with XD05 bal and AD708SQ, is there anyone with any advice?  What a great forum !!!

Thanx in advance


----------



## redrol

The big differences is  one of them is 1W and the other is 1W.  Mojo..


----------



## Johnfg465vd

c69k said:


> Hi, head-fi help please:
> 
> What is the difference, please, between 1W provided by Gryphon and 1W pumped by xd05 bal ?
> 
> ...


Power is not an issue with both devices, the Gryphon & XD-05 BAL will provide enough power to drive the Sony's. If you are worried about the Bass, the Gryphon has xBass switch that should make you happy. With the BAL there is no Bass boost switch, but you can swap Opamps (you need two) to tune the sound to your tastes, more warmth, bass.... or know how to EQ. EQ implementation on phones is bad, UAPP, Neutron have good EQ but are not system wide.

So you read that the Gryphon specs show 1W peak power and XD-05 BAL specs show 1W continuous power. I don't know the technical benefits for the above, but in my time listening to them, both sounded good.

I notice the difference between LDAC & USB with flacs and also with 320 kbps mp3. Use USB for best sound, you'll lose a lot of extension at both ends with bluetooth, this may not be an issue in a gym or other noisy environments where the convenience is nice to have.

If you don't use any of the extra features and just want a powerful portable DAC, my recommendation would be the XD-05 BAL. It sounds as good as the Gryphon (I used V5i with my XD-05 BAL for comparision). If you can afford the Gryphon I'd recommend you save a bit more and get the iDSD Signature instead, much more improved sound but you lose some portability.


----------



## c69k (Mar 1, 2022)

@Johnfg465vd Truly awesome info, thank you for your time !!!

Anyone can please advise either 2x AD708SQ dual (11 USD+29 USD shipping ) or 2x Burson V5i dual (84 USD+free shipping) from your experience for XD 05 bal?
I prefer not boomy, but detailed bass with as low (subbass) extension as possible, 99% mostly listening to 320kbps MP3 UK Drill rap.

Would you go for this deal from Audiophonics.fr ?


----------



## daanh

c69k said:


> @Johnfg465vd Truly awesome info, thank you for your time !!!
> 
> Anyone can please advise either 2x AD708SQ dual (11 USD+29 USD shipping ) or 2x Burson V5i dual (84 USD+free shipping) from your experience for XD 05 bal?
> I prefer not boomy, but detailed bass with as low (subbass) extension as possible, 99% mostly listening to 320kbps MP3 UK Drill rap.
> ...


That is a weirdly low price for a genuine AD708SQ. I read that utsource sometimes sends fake parts, but you can always try them. 

I bought the Golden V4i, which are supposed to be comparable to the Bursons. I like the AD's better. If you want you can buy my Golden V4i's. As I too live in the Netherlands, shipping will be cheap. 

Daan


----------



## c69k (Mar 1, 2022)

@daanh THX for letting me know.

I also thought that 2x AD708SQ can not cost 11 USD (5.5 EUR+5.5 EUR lol), and they are marked as used on their page. I will research more.

I think I will give it some time before my next purchase. I had Monoprice Monolith portable with 320mW power, but 3.5 headphone female jack broke. Monoprice.eu has no spares so I was offered a refund. Now I use Headstage Arrow 5TX till ...

I might wait for APTX lossless as I hate USB-DAC cables and with skateboarding the disconnections are raare lol, but the sound Monolith THX portable produces when such disconnection happens is only comparable to getting hit by a proper white lightning through my ears.

Now, if this shock happens with a 1W Xduoo, I might also start asking people in Amsterdam to slap me on my ear for fun lol.

_\|/_ shh


----------



## c69k (Mar 7, 2022)

I bought the Xduoo 05 bal just now from www.hifistudio79.nl, also 2xAD708SQ from UTsource. 

Will let you know when I get it, especially the AD708SQ sound change. Should be a few days for the opamps.


----------



## forestitalia (Mar 8, 2022)

rlanger said:


> Spent some time listening via BT today. It was the first time really since I got the unit, as I've just been tied to my desk recently so not much use for BT.
> 
> The amp pretty much immediately recognized my phone and paired without me having to do anything when I switched it to BT input. Nice.
> 
> Playing flac files using LDAC out of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and damn does it sound good. I doubt that I could tell the difference between that and running USB straight out of my PC.


I prefer it in BT with Ldac to the usb, unfortunately that means usb is not great.


----------



## c69k (Mar 10, 2022)

This thing is insane !!! (XD05Bal). What enjoyment !!! Well done Xduoo !!!

Now I understand 1W compared to 200-320 mW with e.g. Monolith THX or Topping NX4 DSD both portables. Now I understand balanced. And for Sony EX800ST (specs. recommended 500mW max.) haha it really needs more than that on peaks to really shine. The bass 

From being fully charged, I have been using LDAC 990 kbps connection for straight 10.5 hours at volume between 4-8, with FLAC and some MP320kbps and still have over 60 % battery left (3 out of 5 battery steps). With Neutron set to -30 preamp and 0 gain.

One sure thing I noticed is that my ears are saying ... continue listening, no prob. LOL, which was not really the case before with underpowered IEMs and distorted bass .

Update: 

I took xd05 bal to medium-busy Red light Amsterdam last night. Had xd05 and Samsung Flip 3 in same front pocket. 

LDAC did not skip even once, skateboarded all through Amsterdam. I noticed that I could listen at MUCH lower volume than with Monolith or Topping, bass was so enjoyable, sub-bass was pushing proper air, but there was sound+air, instead of only distortion+air with lower specced dac/amps.

I also ordered the (pic) below, it was a no brainer for this price, and they sent AD827SQ the very next day after I paid. All reviews of this shop were positive, and AD827SQ were authentic, based on a reviewer from Spain who has xd05 bal.

I finally got a good taste of driving SONY ex800st medium volume with proper power, instead of underpowered at high volume.


----------



## rlanger

rlanger said:


> Well, they told me to remove the battery, which I did, and now the unit is unusable.
> 
> It started first, by going into Protect Mode. I recently checked it again and now it doesn't go into Protect mode, but it will not play any sound.
> 
> ...


Another update to my sad saga. Finally received a new battery from XDuoo, which is great, but the amp remains stuck in Protect Mode, as I expected.

I've still got another month left on the warranty, so I fully expect the situation to be sorted out eventually. But It's the whole experience has been a pain in the ass.


----------



## c69k

I ordered 2 x AD708SQ from Ali from this seller, he happily communicates fast re. price etc. 
Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## calcatreppola

rlanger said:


> Another update to my sad saga. Finally received a new battery from XDuoo, which is great, but the amp remains stuck in Protect Mode, as I expected.


have you tried to switch opamps? I have a couple of them that make it enter the protect mode when trying to boost. (And everything stopped when I first mounted them in the wrong direction)


----------



## rlanger

calcatreppola said:


> have you tried to switch opamps? I have a couple of them that make it enter the protect mode when trying to boost. (And everything stopped when I first mounted them in the wrong direction)


Yeah, I've tried different op-amps.


----------



## singhlatesh62

I've still got another month left on the warranty, so I fully expect the situation to be sorted out eventually. But It's the whole experience has been a pain in the ass.
video downloader mobdro app


----------



## c69k (Apr 4, 2022)

What


I just received a pair of dual AD 708SQ from

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.243c142fcmLsIc

Took 3 weeks, total cost 29.81 EUR to NL.

I had stock op amps for a bout 3 weeks, sound was good, but ... this is another level now. With AD 708SQ all is clearer, bass is now thunderous with quality, deepness and resolution, and all is more forward, not so rolled-off in background as with stock op amps. There is no background noise now at all (compared to stock).

@ArkNerevar thanx a lot for the 807 tip. Here is a link to the original 807 review, post # 333. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xduoo-xd05-balanced.954018/page-23

I better believe you who heard a lot of op amps in Balanced. This is my first op-amp change and luckily I hear the difference CLEARLY  another level sound.

The Ali seller communicates within 24 hrs, and is flexible with the price.

<<<<<<HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!>>>>>


----------



## 1grzecho

c69k said:


> What
> 
> 
> I just received a pair of dual AD 708SQ from
> ...


from this link aliexpress is dual or single 708SQ?


----------



## c69k

1grzecho said:


> from this link aliexpress is dual or single 708SQ?



It is a dual 708SQ. So for xd05 balanced you need to order 2.


----------



## 1grzecho

thank you. i bought them


----------



## c69k

New XDUOO portable dac-amp  

https://xduoo.net/product/xduoo-poke-ii/


----------



## concordus

Is balanced output on it is of higher quality than unbalanced? 

In terms of volume knob changing balance of output to headphones channels on unbalanced output, can it be not present in balanced output? 

asking cuz haven't tried balanced output yet.


----------



## 21667

c69k said:


> What
> 
> 
> I just received a pair of dual AD 708SQ from
> ...



wow, i am really curious with AD708SQ now...hahaha

right now i am on burson v5i, which is sounds great. but can a cheaper AD708SQ be better?
anybd have tried and compared both of them?

if it is as good as the bursons (or better), i am considering selling my bursons and get this instead...hahaha


----------



## c69k (Jun 25, 2022)

Having AD 708 SQ for one month ... my experience . I use highest LDAC only 990Kbps, set manually 16 bit and 44100 to transfer as much sound as possible.

I am at about 80 hours 'burn in and ears getting used to the new AD 708 SQ sound'. All I can say is I definitely enjoy listening to music much more now, computer gaming is another level with aptx LL and especially movies sound much more immersive.

Before the swap, when I got stoned, I almost never listened to music through Xduoo XD05 Bal at home, only outside. Now it is a part of 'day off from work 5-6 hours straight' for sure. Pure another level of enjoyment and emotions and relax.

I have been listening to UK DRILL only for almost 5 years, (love the bass), but now, with AD 708SQ in, I also go for FLAC of Sonic Youth, Kool Keith, Depeche Mode, The Prodigy, Public Enemy. All I can say that Xduoo, after the swap for the new 708s made me broaden my horizons on good music, plus I clearly hear subbass pressure plus sound now.

All now sounds like I am in a small club and listen to real live music. The clarity is definitely higher than stock OPAMPS, and bass now is at 'chest pumping level'. I remember that with stock opamps I had to listen to music at much higher volume (overall real volume and also volume knob +2 compared to now).



21667 said:


> right now i am on burson v5i,



I want to try Bursons too later, I like the design lol

I have seen AD 708SQ ranging up to 100 EUR per piece (probably new, unused or simply a rip-off). The ones I got were definitely used, confirmed by seller, I asked for same serial number for both, and connector legs were so-so, I had real hard time to insert all 8 legs in without bending one of them for proper contact. Should have asked for the 'bed'.


----------



## forestitalia

c69k said:


> Having AD 708 SQ for one month ... my experience . I use highest LDAC only 990Kbps, set manually 16 bit and 44100 to transfer as much sound as possible.
> 
> I am at about 80 hours 'burn in and ears getting used to the new 807 sound'. All I can say is I definitely enjoy listening to music much more now, computer gaming is another level with aptx LL and especially movies sound much more immersive.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear you are enjoying the 708SQ, but i am puzzled, I am using the stock opamp several months now with many headphones and I never experienced distortion at any level, besides the some very sensitive earbuds that sound odd.


----------



## rlanger

Finally a happy ending to my sad saga. Got my amp back today from XDuoo in working condition with a brand new battery installed.

Took a long time to get sorted. Expected given the circumstances these days, I guess, but the customer service rep I dealt with at XDuoo was great the entire time. 

Happy listening.


----------



## c69k

c69k said:


> and bass now is at 'never distorted





forestitalia said:


> headphones and I never experienced distortion



Thanks !!!  I also never had distorted bass with XD05 bal, even with stock opamps. What I really meant is that I remember having distorted bass with underpowered Monoprice Monolith portable pumping 320 mW into Sony EX800ST. Fixed in the original message.


----------



## ZzZzZzZ (Jun 17, 2022)

I have just received a replacement for my xDuoo XD-05BAL because the earlier unit was having some screen issues but the new unit i received doesn't sound as good as the old one, despite some screen flicker, the earlier unit was better sounding.
Also with my earlier unit the iOS / iphone volume control was automatically disabled when connecting in wired mode to iphone but this new unit doesn't do so. The volume control of iOS/ iphone is still active while the new unit is connected and playing apple music.
 PS:- i have completed about 100 hours burn in on new unit before posting here.


----------



## 21667

anybody tried powering ON without battery? (with external switch turned on of course)
just curious


----------



## sydlin

21667 said:


> anybody tried powering ON without battery? (with external switch turned on of course)
> just curious


I tried but it only works when using AUX connected to my sp2000; it reboots again and again with optical connection


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

ZzZzZzZ said:


> I have just received a replacement for my xDuoo XD-05BAL because the earlier unit was having some screen issues but the new unit i received doesn't sound as good as the old one, despite some screen flicker, the earlier unit was better sounding.
> Also with my earlier unit the iOS / iphone volume control was automatically disabled when connecting in wired mode to iphone but this new unit doesn't do so. The volume control of iOS/ iphone is still active while the new unit is connected and playing apple music.
> PS:- i have completed about 100 hours burn in on new unit before posting here.


I have mailed my problem to service@xduoo.com and they send me good old 6C9 firmware. 
And bang my complaints about sound signature just disappeared. For users of xDuoo XD05 balanced, using transport as apple iphone and apple music as source in terms of sound quality 6C9 >1.02=1.01, atleast to my ears. I'm so pleased to have regained the old sound signature which I liked much better then this new 1.02/1.01, I would suggest to all using apple iphone/apple music as transport/source kindly try 6C9 l, it's way more better then 1.01/1.02


----------



## c69k

ZzZzZzZ said:


> I have mailed my problem to service@xduoo.com and they send me good old 6C9 firmware.
> And bang my complaints about sound signature just disappeared. For users of xDuoo XD05 balanced, using transport as apple iphone and apple music as source in terms of sound quality 6C9 >1.02=1.01, atleast to my ears. I'm so pleased to have regained the old sound signature which I liked much better then this new 1.02/1.01, I would suggest to all using apple iphone/apple music as transport/source kindly try 6C9 l, it's way more better then 1.01/1.02


Hi, well done!!! 

What was the difference in sound between 6C9 and 1.02/1.01, please could you describe in more detail.
This might be a long shot, but I want to try this with Android phone.


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

c69k said:


> Hi, well done!!!
> 
> What was the difference in sound between 6C9 and 1.02/1.01, please could you describe in more detail.
> This might be a long shot, but I want to try this with Android phone.


When I had 1.02/1.01 firmware the sound lacked depth and bass, which improved drastically with 6C9 firmware.


----------



## c69k (Jun 28, 2022)

ZzZzZzZ said:


> When I had 1.02/1.01 firmware the sound lacked depth and bass, which improved drastically with 6C9 firmware.


Android/Neutron user here. I confirm this. Listening through LDAC 990.

I flashed from 1.02 to 6C9.

In my favourite 'sound test' song subbass kicks in much more often throughout whole song when bass hits, not only in extreme bass 'places' as with firmware 1.02.

Just to double-check this, I flashed from 1.02 to 6C9, then back to 1.02 and finally back to 6C9, which I will test over next days.

It feels like more power delivery to me with 6C9, resulting in subbass being more present through songs, as I am listening now and yes, sound is fuller and has more PUNCH.

Mind you, I use AD708SQ opamps, but the 6C9 firmware makes noticable positive difference, to any opamps.

It feels like I listen to bluetooth Diablo lol


@ZzZzZzZ nice find !!! Thank you.


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

c69k said:


> Android/Neutron user here. I confirm this. Listening through LDAC 990.
> 
> I flashed from 1.02 to 6C9.
> 
> ...


Same here !! I have double checked with the default amps and Burson V5i dual. I am loving the sound of my old beloved 6C9 firmware on my xDuoo XD05BAL. Thanks for trying and reconfirming my finding. *Enjoy the music @c69k !! *


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

Hope xDuoo team is here on headfi and would release the upcoming updates on better sounding 6C9 firmware version rather then 1.01/1.02 firmware versions, soon on their website.


----------



## c69k

ZzZzZzZ said:


> Hope xDuoo team is here on headfi and would release the upcoming updates on better sounding 6C9 firmware version rather then 1.01/1.02 firmware versions, soon on their website.


Update: Yesterday and today I took Xduoo outside (skateboard, work, street) and YES, every song sounded better with 6C9 firmware. All working fine as on 1.02, but definitely better sound with better kick in the subbass/bass region.

Again, huge thanx for sharing !!!


----------



## kargy

share this firmware here,please?


----------



## ZzZzZzZ (Jun 30, 2022)

kargy said:


> share this firmware here,please?


I am not sure, would it be against xDuoo company policy to share their firmware on a public forum but you could ask them at service@xduoo.com for the 6C9 firmware and they would send you the link immediately. Try giving the feedback on this same email after using 6C9 firmware so that future firmwares are based on 6C9 and not 1.01/1.02
I have also asked them to include display dimming and off options in future firmware release.


----------



## kargy

I put 6c9, but I got clicks. I returned it back to 1.02


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

Try reinstall as mine didn't clicked after a reinstall


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

If clicks as in when starting the unit and plugging in of headphone ?
That is the sound of various relays functioning inside the unit as far as I know and it occurs even with 1.02.


----------



## kargy

soft clicks during playback usb from xduoo x10t2


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

Yeah this unit clicks. Many users have faced this clicking you can see this thread.


21667 said:


> Yes, computer have much more components than a simple player or phones. so more electrical distubance in a pc
> i have less clicks when i changed my cable, yep, did try to reinstall the driver too.
> and have changed the opamp to burson v5i
> didnt notice a click since, but will look for the click while burn-in the opamps


But in my opinion these soft click sound coming out directly from the unit is of various relays functioning rather then any malfunction.


----------



## 21667

ZzZzZzZ said:


> Yeah this unit clicks. Many users have faced this clicking you can see this thread.
> 
> But in my opinion these soft click sound coming out directly from the unit is of various relays functioning rather then any malfunction.



true, since that post i sometimes heard random clicks but it is very minimal. btw i am using 6c9
i currently use audirvarna as my player. and i think audirvarna done a better job than jriver 
on jriver i still noticed a click once in a while. but since audirvarna it has become less. it happened once or twice not a big deal for me.
so you guys can try aurdirvarna since they give 1 month free trial

i used sundara as my headphone. so based on your review on the firmware. i supposed i wont update the firmware since sundara is lacking a bit sub bass itself


----------



## majo123

Im still interested in more comparisons between this and mojo2 , I have obviously read the thread but there really is only a few comparisons anywhere at all.... anyone else have any input?


----------



## c69k (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi everyone !!! My first reviewBursons and XD05 Bal

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-v5i-d.25185/reviews

or (the same review)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-v5i-v5i-dual-opamps-x-2-xduoo-xd05-balanced.26012/


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all of you.

Here is my humble opinion about this great device.
I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-xd-05-bal.25415/reviews#review-29301

Greetings.


----------



## c69k

Hi, after having XD05 Bal for a year, suddenly I found out this:

With my Sony EX800ST IEMs (recommended max. 500mW @ 16 Ohm), with LDAC990, low gain at max. volume at 7-8, I get about 10 hours playtime (Xduoo shuts off).

With the same config as above, on max. gain (hardware switch ON), I get to max. volume 3-4 and I get 18 - 20 hours playback time. The impact on the subbass is, of course higher, because of the power 'reserve'.

I guess, everyone knows this, but I just found out for myself. Overall all sounds better at high gain. I always thought that high gain will halve my battery time, but apparently, this is not the case.


----------



## mrweird13

kargy said:


> soft clicks during playback usb from xduoo x10t2


Hey, maybe someone can actually share 1.01 or 6c9 firmware because from me +1 to the fact that the latest 1.02 version is actually worse than previous. I'm using Denon 9200 and Burson v5i and, on 1.02 overall sound lacks of body and fullness. Support ignoring me for week, trying to reach them thru form on their site, but I think will be same results.


----------



## ZzZzZzZ

1.01 and 1.02 were same, the different version is 6c9 which had more sub and mid bass, even I'm using 6c9 with Burson V5i dual opamps and the sound is sublime !! 


mrweird13 said:


> Hey, maybe someone can actually share 1.01 or 6c9 firmware because from me +1 to the fact that the latest 1.02 version is actually worse than previous. I'm using Denon 9200 and Burson v5i and, on 1.02 overall sound lacks of body and fullness. Support ignoring me for week, trying to reach them thru form on their site, but I think will be same results.


----------



## mrweird13

ZzZzZzZ said:


> 1.01 and 1.02 were same, the different version is 6c9 which had more sub and mid bass, even I'm using 6c9 with Burson V5i dual opamps and the sound is sublime !!


I'v found 1.01 on xduooaudio site and already roll back from 1.02 and sound better to me. 6c9 I think I can get only from support if anyone can't share


----------



## daorenmi

It's a good gear!


----------



## 21667

i still have the 6c9 rar file, willing to help out. but can i share it here? will i breake rules of the forum or xduoo copyrights?


----------



## mrweird13

21667 said:


> I still have the 6c9 rar file and I'm willing to help out. But can i share it here? will i breake rules of the forum or xduoo copyrights?


thnks for your attention but with the help of "good" people, I've already have it and confirm that 6c9 is better))


----------



## PavanKumar970

I've contacted the xduoo support team through mail
 but no response, Can any of you send me the 6c9 firmware? Here is my email id kumar.pavan970@gmail.com. Thanks in advance🙂


----------



## dedal1978

can anyone share 6c9 firmware please


----------



## dedal1978

Hello everyone. I am planning to sell my unit (including two sets of extra opamps - muses02 and AD708SQ). The unit was purchased in April 2022, and it is in perfect condition. Selling it as I do not need a transportable amp and recently added a dedicated headphone amplifier to my Naim superuniti2. If anyone is interested, please let me know. I am based in the UK.


----------

